# The Official Horror game Thread!! Lets put those headphones to good use!



## WhiteCrow

*The list*

  Awaiting the arrivals of such games as the Silent hill HD collection, Downpour, and the new Fatal frame game for the WiiU I thought it would be appropriate to discuss ALL horror games!!!!! Please mark spoilers with the* *SPOILER* TAG*!!!!!!!
   
  Triumphs, Trivia, the best, and blunders. Discuss them all here!


----------



## ibage

Patiently waiting for the HD collection of SH since they resolved the VA issues. Still, SH3 will be altered as they couldn't reach Heather Morris apparently and the guy who played Douglas died not long after the release of 3. 
   
  Waiting for a review on Downpour before I touch it. 
   
  Is Resident Evil still even considered horror?


----------



## Kirosia

Amnesia is the only pure horror game I've played recently, but not a big fan of the FPS/adventure style. If you have a PS2, Clock Tower 3 and Haunting Ground are excellent, though the former turns more into an action game near the end.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





ibage said:


> Is Resident Evil still even considered horror?


 

 That's a rather...hotly debated subject.
   
  The series as a whole is generally said to be worse at convincing horror than, say, the earlier Silent Hill titles or Thief: Deadly Shadows' infamous Shalebridge Cradle mission.
   
  On the other hand, among RE fans, there's a contingent that says that RE4 was when the series stopped being survival horror and started being third-person shooter, while others say that RE: Revelations finally brings back the survival-horror elements while still having the series' current third-person shooter presentation.


----------



## Zombie_X

I like old Survival Horror games like _Alone in the Dark_, _Resident Evil_, _Silent Hill_, and _Fear Effect_ just to name a few.
   
  I do love _Dead Space 1 and 2_, _F.E.A.R._, _Metro 2013_,_ Siren Bloodcurse_. Most modern Horror games don't scare me all that much, which is too bad..


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> That's a rather...hotly debated subject.
> 
> The series as a whole is generally said to be worse at convincing horror than, say, the earlier Silent Hill titles or Thief: Deadly Shadows' infamous Shalebridge Cradle mission.
> 
> On the other hand, among RE fans, there's a contingent that says that RE4 was when the series stopped being survival horror and started being third-person shooter, while others say that RE: Revelations finally brings back the survival-horror elements while still having the series' current third-person shooter presentation.


 
   
  And I'd agree RE4 was the turning point. The original footage of 4 from WAY back was awesome looking (before the overhaul). I spent days nerd raging over the HD update to CVX's reviews. Most of what I saw gave it a 5 or 6 out of 10 spouting it was a lousy game. I'd love for a REmake style update to RE2 and 3 but I doubt that would ever happen.


----------



## Zombie_X

I thought the HD version of CVX was amazing. Sure the gameplay didn't change but it still works as it should. I think the HD version is the best of the CVX versions out there.
   
  As for RE4, while it was a great action game, it was not good as a Resident Evil or Survival Horror game. I got really bummed by how lame it felt.
   
  I heard something about Capcom porting both REmake and Zero to the PS3 and Xbox. I really hope they do and this is not jsut a rumor.
   
  If RE2 or RE3 is to be remade, make it like REmake was for the NGC.
  
  Quote: 





ibage said:


> And I'd agree RE4 was the turning point. The original footage of 4 from WAY back was awesome looking (before the overhaul). I spent days nerd raging over the HD update to CVX's reviews. Most of what I saw gave it a 5 or 6 out of 10 spouting it was a lousy game. I'd love for a REmake style update to RE2 and 3 but I doubt that would ever happen.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I thought the HD version of CVX was amazing. Sure the gameplay didn't change but it still works as it should. I think the HD version is the best of the CVX versions out there.
> 
> As for RE4, while it was a great action game, it was not good as a Resident Evil or Survival Horror game. I got really bummed by how lame it felt.
> 
> ...


 

 I see nothing wrong with the CVX update. It just reinforces my theory though that the average gamer anymore has a shorter attention span and games are suffering because company pander too much to those who can't sit for 2 hours  to play a game. I'm not really an elitist but over the past decade, I've noticed a decline in complexity in most games. 
   
  That little fit aside, I loved RE4 as I played through countless times but you're right when you say it didn't feel like a true RE game. As far as the RE0 and REmake rumors, I would dust off my 360 just for those games. I bought my Gamecube just for those two.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Another Amnesia vote. Play it with headphones with all the lights off. Bring clean undies.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Another Amnesia vote. Play it with headphones with all the lights off. Bring clean undies.


 
   
  Did this, Laughed most of the game; People found it scary?
  I sat down and played it through in one go. Really didn't find it scary at all.
   

  
   


  Quote: 





ibage said:


> Patiently waiting for the HD collection of SH since they resolved the VA issues. Still, SH3 will be altered as they couldn't reach Heather Morris apparently and the guy who played Douglas died not long after the release of 3.
> 
> Waiting for a review on Downpour before I touch it.
> 
> Is Resident Evil still even considered horror?


 

 Damn...that's to back about silent hill, HOWEVER I don't think the voices of the characters really made a huge impact on the game it's self. Downpour looks to be very good but judging from the last few train wrecks I'm also very apprehensive.
   
  Resident evil stopped being horror the second you punch a bolder. RE4 was pretty good and pretty scary but 5 and now 6 just look like a joke.
   
   
   
   
   
  Anyone remember Parasite Eve? Loved the first one, still get freaked out but he dog...


----------



## MorbidToaster

You're so manly and cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Did this, Laughed most of the game; People found it scary?
> I sat down and played it through in one go. Really didn't find it scary at all.


----------



## Zombie_X

I've got Parasite Eve 1, 2, and the 3rd Birthday. Great games man! I love the second the most as I loath RPG types, like the first game. 3rd Birthday was OK but wasn't true to the main story...
  
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Did this, Laughed most of the game; People found it scary?
> I sat down and played it through in one go. Really didn't find it scary at all.
> 
> Damn...that's to back about silent hill, HOWEVER I don't think the voices of the characters really made a huge impact on the game it's self. Downpour looks to be very good but judging from the last few train wrecks I'm also very apprehensive.
> ...


----------



## SixthFall

Damn you guys have more balls than me. I had doom 3 on my pc and i go to the part when i had to go investigate why this place waaayy out on the edge of the base went dark and i was like HELL NO!! Never played again! (I dont do horror)


----------



## MuppetFace

*~.*Catherine.~


----------



## SixthFall

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> *~.*Catherine.~


----------



## Zombie_X

To me DOOM 3 wasn't even scary at all. I beat it in one sitting.
  
  Quote: 





sixthfall said:


> Damn you guys have more balls than me. I had doom 3 on my pc and i go to the part when i had to go investigate why this place waaayy out on the edge of the base went dark and i was like HELL NO!! Never played again! (I dont do horror)


 


   
  I didn't find Catherine scary at all. If you want scary/creepy then look to Amy, it's a darn good game.
  
  Quote: 





muppetface said:


> *~.*Catherine.~


----------



## MuppetFace

"Daaaaaaaddddy?!"
   

   
   
   
   
   
   
  Catherine was one of my favorites last year. Heck, one of my all-time favorites. Good, humorous writing? Relationships? Moral dilemmas? Multiple endings? Butt-monsters? Shin Megami Tensei references?
   
  My kinda game.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I didn't find Catherine scary at all. If you want scary/creepy then look to Amy, it's a darn good game.


 

 I can think of little more frightening than being locked in a relationship you despise for the rest of your life.
   
  Really though, Catherine wasn't supposed to be "BOO! BLAAARG!" scary. It invoked more subtle, social horrors in the form of tension-building gameplay.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I've got Parasite Eve 1, 2, and the 3rd Birthday. Great games man! I love the second the most as I loath RPG types, like the first game. 3rd Birthday was OK but wasn't true to the main story...


 


  I loved those games. Well, 1 and 2 anyways. I've lost interest in JRPGs but PE1 was always different. PE2 was amazing but it was compared to RE2 too much for some reason.


----------



## Zombie_X

I felt it was very similar to RE2. It had team members from the prototype version of RE2 working on it, so that maybe why!
  
  Quote: 





ibage said:


> I loved those games. Well, 1 and 2 anyways. I've lost interest in JRPGs but PE1 was always different. PE2 was amazing but it was compared to RE2 too much for some reason.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I felt it was very similar to RE2. It had team members from the prototype version of RE2 working on it, so that maybe why!


 


  I can see the similarities for sure but combat was very different. The stories were similar'ish but I always felt there was enough distinction between them that made it slightly unfair. 
   
  Though at the end, both had you up against so sort of giant blob thing be it the pink Staypuft thing or William.


----------



## vandaq

Amnesia, a machine for pigs should be fairly interesting. They say it`s supposed to be way more scary than the first game. Hope it will live up to expectation


----------



## CharliyuAndCo

Quote: 





vandaq said:


> Amnesia, a machine for pigs should be fairly interesting. They say it`s supposed to be way more scary than the first game. Hope it will live up to expectation


 


  Hopefully... I didn't find the Dark Descent to be very scary, but my friend lost his mind when he played it. Interested to see how he reacts when playing the new one.
   
  Dead Space was scarier than Amnesia, but still not that scary. I haven't played a very scary game since DOOM 1 and 2.


----------



## Kirosia

Amnesia loses its scares ones you realize that for most of the game, there's just you and the dark.


----------



## vandaq

it had some nice suspension to it, but I was never really scared either. Best attempt I have played so far tbh. 
  The penumbra series is supposed to be scary aswell, but haven`t tried it myself so can`t really say much more than that. 
  Key thing is with horror games is that you have to be in the right kind of mood. Let yourself dwell in it so immersion factor is much higher. Good sound, shut off the lights, and just focus. It usually works, if not, take some shrooms or light it up. lol


----------



## MorbidToaster

I feel trolled by this entire bolded part.
   
  Doom 1 and 2...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





charliyuandco said:


> Hopefully... I didn't find the Dark Descent to be very scary, but my friend lost his mind when he played it. Interested to see how he reacts when playing the new one.
> 
> *Dead Space was scarier than Amnesia, but still not that scary. I haven't played a very scary game since DOOM 1 and 2.*


----------



## Zombie_X

I do too. DOOM 1 and 2 are not scary at all. They are quite humorous to me.
   
  Dead Space made made me crap myself more than once, especially in the med lab area where the main lights go out and some pulsating lights go on. All hell breaks loose in there.. To many times have I crapped myself in that game.
  
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I feel trolled by this entire bolded part.
> 
> Doom 1 and 2...?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Amnesia loses its scares ones you realize that for most of the game, there's just you and the dark.


 

  
  This. I mean the monsters are broad casted so aggressively I found it hard to not avoid the monster. Searching room for item, Oh noes the monster coming after you, Keep searching the room. Monster walks in on opposite side of the room, follow it around the room keeping to it's back, it leaves, music stops, I leave.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I feel trolled by this entire bolded part.
> 
> Doom 1 and 2...?


 

 I can understand him a bit. Amnesia to me wasn't scary at all. I don't like the feeling of helplessness there from the start but rather a build up of it. Silent Hill is a great example. Sure you have a gun but teh deeper into the game you get, the more the town itself screws with you leaving you to feel insignificant. For me, I prefer that over the straight anxiety Amnesia had to offer. 
   
  As far as Dead Space goes, I loved both games but never found them scary. I jumped once or twice but the fear wasn't really there for me. And Doom... finding a portal to Hell on Mars is an odd plot. I could never take it seriously.


----------



## CharliyuAndCo

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I feel trolled by this entire bolded part.
> 
> Doom 1 and 2...?


 

 Hmm. my friend must have edited the post while I went to the bathroom..
  It should be
  Amnesia was scarier that DOOM 1 and 2, but still not that scary. I haven't played a very scary game since Dead Space.
   
  Sorry bout that


----------



## Astrozombie

Oh heck no!!! I can barely play Amnesia when my cousin comes over with speakers and lights on...........for some reason i can't stand these games, maybe because they're interactive? I can barely watch the youtube videos of other people playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But yet, i will go see a horror movie by myself all the time lol


----------



## Philimon

Dead Space 2 on headset. Likely using surround sound too. Would be fun to try.:


----------



## antberg

Bro very glad somebody putted on this thread about horror games,not really in the subject,but its worth as sometimes is a good alternative from horror movies and their soundtracks!!
   
  At the moment i got just my 4 years old samsung notebook ,as music source and internet and game station (even since is more almost 2 years i am not able to play any good game due to the overheating of all hardware when pushing it to the limit,for god sake,now,in the plenty of the hottest summer,even the "modestest" demanding application could literally cook and egg on my keyboard surface!!) and definitively i had a good time when play Dead Space in the dark with my forgivable sony headset!!one of the greatest horror games.
  i remember,almost 14 years ago,when with little financial help (i was 14 year old) i got my playstation 1 with fifa 98 and resident evil 2,and at my friend house (his dad had a bigger screen and a 5.1 -or similar- dolby surround) we had a lot of suspense and scary moments!!
  i hope in the future i can be able to play dead space 2 somewhere or somewhen ,as i am a zombie culture aficionado!!
  salute


----------



## antberg

Quote: 





philimon said:


> Dead Space 2 on headset. Likely using surround sound too. Would be fun to try.:


 

 it would be nice to play like this,but with a harder difficulty instead,does seems he is playing at easier mode.how much the whole simulation system should cost!if less than 300  dollars would be an interesting price!!
  sorry double post
  salute


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Horror Games don't do much for me, though F.E.A.R. 2 scared the crap out of me. Alma.... she gives me nightmares. Didn't play enough of the first, and didn't play the 3rd one.

The one game series that I wouldn't play through because it scared me to death was Fatal Frame. Holy smokes...

Anyone play the Fear Effect games on the Playstation? I loved those, though they weren't really what I call scary.

I dunno why people think Resident Evil or Dead Space are scary. Nothing about them is scary. Thrillers maybe, horror? Not so much.


----------



## Drastion

I have to agree with some people here. Dead space is a geat game the first game to feel next gen to me. When I first went on the bridge with all those asteroids floating around I was amazed. Although I have a like for art style with contrasting colors an the dark space with the light grey rock looked great to me.

But I would not call it scary. More of nerve racking since stuff kept jumping at you. So it would make you jump for sure. I just just never felt it was scarry. 

Don't get me wrong I loved the game. So much so it was the reason I got into this headphone hobby. Hoped it would add to the game and make it scarier. Since my surround system sucks and I game mostly after 2am.


----------



## MuppetFace

I think the issue lies in the fact that "scary" can be hard to define. There are many synonyms which can mean subtly different things: startling, tense, disturbing. Plus we're all very unique when it comes to what scares us, and our past experiences and phobias largely informs this. Something that one person may find to be no big deal may be horrifying to another.
   
  Take _Dead Space_ for example. I would call that game "intense" because of the quick reaction times and reflexes needed to cope with the enemies, and also "startling" because of the propensity for said enemies to suddenly appear. What sets _Dead Space _apart for me however is the sense of decay and decomposition that permeates the game. There's this sensation of rottenness, not as in that game being bad, but as in a certain perversity or corruption in everything around you. Because of this _Dead Space _is a game I'd personally describe as "disturbing." All-in-all the combination of tension, knee-jerk reactions, and decay make _Dead Space _the videogame equivalent of an amphetamine binge.
   
  Also I'd like to mention that in my opinion "horror" is not the same as "scary." Horror is a genre, and as such it's informed by a certain set of qualities that may not even include scariness. It's the same reason many old Universal Studios monster movies are still classified as horror despite their not being particularly scary to modern audiences. There's a camp-factor and a lineage that some people respect in and of itself, and even though something may not be overtly frightening, it can be recognized as belonging to the genre as such. Horror as a genre explores people's less pleasant inner emotions and questions the structure of day-to-day existence. It disrupts the comfort of daily routine, and it often triggers introspection which can lead to a greater appreciation for life.


----------



## antberg

wow,Muppet,well putted!!are you a Psychology student?hahaha
  i agree completely,there are a lots of subjective variables around what could you describe a horror,suspence and thriller game or movie,and the way everyone involve itself when it comes to play a darker game or watch a horror movie,changing consequently our own`s reaction.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





sixthfall said:


> Damn you guys have more balls than me. I had doom 3 on my pc and i go to the part when i had to go investigate why this place waaayy out on the edge of the base went dark and i was like HELL NO!! Never played again! (I dont do horror)


 




  File name*
   
   
   
  Also, seems like downpour is going to be a huge dissapointment, might as well play through homecoming once again :/ at least until HD collection drops.
  Also just had a thought...other than getting a DAC i can use with my ps3, I can now plug my amp into my TV and use my headphones!!!! SQWEE!!!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Horror Games don't do much for me, though F.E.A.R. 2 scared the crap out of me. Alma.... she gives me nightmares. Didn't play enough of the first, and didn't play the 3rd one.
> The one game series that I wouldn't play through because it scared me to death was Fatal Frame. Holy smokes...
> Anyone play the Fear Effect games on the Playstation? I loved those, though they weren't really what I call scary.
> I dunno why people think Resident Evil or Dead Space are scary. Nothing about them is scary. Thrillers maybe, horror? Not so much.


 


  Find "All of our friends are dead" sound design alone is enough to give you night mares. Why is it that a flash game can be scarier than a big budget game? As for fear effect, LOVED IT!!!!
   
   
*UPDATED OP POST WITH HORROR GAME LIST*
   
   
  Also a game I feel needs MUCH more love than it ever received, Call of CathuluCoTE, Running from a bunch of men with mean cleavers through a hotel then through a town after watching some one get hacked to bits and there's no warning that you will have to RUN, close and lock, continue on, and evade obstacles around every corner is a very jarring moment in gaming. Much more so than Amnesia as you cannot hide in COCCoTE


----------



## fabio-fi

Anybody played The darkness 2? been watching some trailers..and i can get it for cheap. Thoughts?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> Anybody played The darkness 2? been watching some trailers..and i can get it for cheap. Thoughts?


 


  it makes you feel like a monster. YOU ARE A MONSTER FOR PLAYING THIS GAME. Easily one of the most graphic games i have seen in a long time, and your the one doing the graphic things.


----------



## Zombie_X

I actually like _Darkness 2_ a lot. It's dark, gritty, and gory.... just the way I like it. I find the first game to be better as it was a lot like _The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay_, but Darkness 2 is an action FPS game. It has a lot more emphasis and using your darkness powers than the first game and encourages you to kill your enemies in some really grotesque way. You end up feeling like you ARE the darkness and you are incredibly powerful.
   
  I have Call of Cathulu on my PC. And I know which part you speak of with the hotel, hurry up block/lock the doors, they are coming! Also, moms in the attic 
   
  Since this is a horror game thread, here's my Resident Evil game collection  I have 130'ish Resident Evil games, most of the others are packed up. Everything from the top row to the third row is Resident Evil games


----------



## singh

^^AWESOME :O 
Dead space on a good surround system ( or HP ) will be great. 

And who not a single mention of doom 3? Try doom 3 on a good system ( sound and video ) with you being alone in a silent , dark room , am sure doom 3 will do its magic.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





singh said:


> And who not a single mention of doom 3? Try doom 3 on a good system ( sound and video ) with you being alone in a silent , dark room , am sure doom 3 will do its magic.


 

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/600290/the-official-horror-game-thread-lets-put-those-headphones-to-good-use#post_8215950
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/600290/the-official-horror-game-thread-lets-put-those-headphones-to-good-use/15#post_8215981


----------



## Kirosia

The Darkness 2 is a fairly competent FPS. Didn't care to finish, though I was playing on PC, and the controls are more suited for a controller.
   
  I'm replaying SH: Homecoming, because I want to kill things.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> The Darkness 2 is a fairly competent FPS. Didn't care to finish, though I was playing on PC, and the controls are more suited for a controller.
> 
> I'm replaying SH: Homecoming, because I want to kill things.


 


  On the topic of silent hill, the enemy design for downpour is just terrible, it feels more like Resistance 3 than silent hill.


----------



## CharliyuAndCo

Turns out that my friend owns a copy of Silent Hill 2; I never played the first one, but I'll start with the 2nd. 
   
  It's time to turn off the lights, put on my cans, and hope that I don't wake up any family in the process.
   
  What did others think of the game?


----------



## Kirosia

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> On the topic of silent hill, the enemy design for downpour is just terrible, it feels more like Resistance 3 than silent hill.


 


  The enemies look like rejects from McGee's Alice/Resident Evil. And they know martial arts.


----------



## IcedTea

Deadspace scared me..
   
  I get scared when I see that I'm out of ammo


----------



## antberg

ya man dead space was a new phase of horror-thriller game,hahaha
  even the soundtrack was a bit interactive in-gaming,sometimes there is a scaring violin increasing volume that tell you`re in a "deathful" way going into.
  listening atm some really compatible way,an old Blooldthirst,i found this!!

   
  the equivalent of Carmageddom era Dead Space


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> The enemies look like rejects from McGee's Alice/Resident Evil. And they know martial arts.


 

 Yea, the  ...fat skinny thing? What ever that thing is looks like a grim from resistance 3.


----------



## BobSaysHi

horror fan here.
   
  I hope everyone plays survival games on the hardest difficulty, otherwise they lose their "omgonly2bulletsleftand3guys" magic. I've played through Dead Space and Dead Space 2 more times than I care to mention. 
   
  Has anyone played Cry of Fear? It's a free mod for half life, and despite it being short it was quite fun. It's definitely a co-op game though, it loses it's appeal on the single player maps, IMO.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Yea, it's really all about the jump scare....chainsaw boss....why.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I actually like _Darkness 2_ a lot. It's dark, gritty, and gory.... just the way I like it. I find the first game to be better as it was a lot like _The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay_, but Darkness 2 is an action FPS game. It has a lot more emphasis and using your darkness powers than the first game and encourages you to kill your enemies in some really grotesque way. You end up feeling like you ARE the darkness and you are incredibly powerful.
> 
> I have Call of Cathulu on my PC. And I know which part you speak of with the hotel, hurry up block/lock the doors, they are coming! Also, moms in the attic
> 
> Since this is a horror game thread, here's my Resident Evil game collection  I have 130'ish Resident Evil games, most of the others are packed up. Everything from the top row to the third row is Resident Evil games


 
  Can't help but ask, is that Bloodlines on the top shelf?


----------



## Zombie_X

Yes it is Castlevania Bloodlines for the Genesis  I'm a big fan of the Castlevania games and own all the USA versions as well as the rare Sega Saturn version of Akumajo Dracula X.
   
  If you noticed, I have a brand new copy of Jurassic Park as well. Can't help it man, I grew up in the 1990'2 and was exposed to the NES and Genesis. I have a SNES, NES, N64, SS, PS1, and many other game systems locked away. Even the rare version of the Biohazard Code Veronica Dreamcast.
   
  Back onto horror games, I loved the Half-Life mod called _They Hunger_. It was creepy and quite cool.
   
  Another good game I liked was _Alone in The Dark: The New Nightmare_. It had creepy atmosphere and the music was jsut great!
   
  Quote: 





ibage said:


> Can't help but ask, is that Bloodlines on the top shelf?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Though I wouldn't really consider Castlevania horror (though the setting is dark), I'm disgustingly obsessed with Castlevania. Well, mostly the Metroidvanias...

SOTN
AoS
DoS
PoR
OoE
HoD
CotM
HD (Harmony of Despair, which is my most recent obsession, I have clocked almost 300 hours on it)

Lord of Shadows was fantastic too as a current gen game, though it didn't feel like a Castlevania.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Damn, I have a problem. Yakuza Dead souls...or silent hill HD?


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Damn, I have a problem. Yakuza Dead souls...or silent hill HD?


 


  Silent Hill HD.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Though I wouldn't really consider Castlevania horror (though the setting is dark), I'm disgustingly obsessed with Castlevania. Well, mostly the Metroidvanias...
> SOTN
> AoS
> DoS
> ...


 

 As much as I loved SotN, I'm still a fan of the original formula over the Castleroids. The first game was very well crafted as I've never seen level design done so well. Everything was planned perfectly and done with reason. I think the most recent one I've played was DoS. I wanted to give the new one a try but my 360 has been acting kinda broken for months. 
   
  Back on to horror games, as the Silent Hill HD collection drops this week, I might end up buying a fresh 360 in case it doesn't work. My original Xbox crapped out as did my PS2 so I can't play on either one of those. Man, what I wouldn't do for a PC port...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I couldn't get into the original type 'vanias. Too slow for my taste. I love the RPG elements in the SOTN and latter games.


----------



## Kirosia

Operation Raccoon City. This is.. this is horrible. It plays like Gears of Wars, with near infinite ammo and health. But you're not as agile, and getting stuck in the scenery occurs more than it should. The first boss infinitely combo'd me to death at the first go. The cover is automatic, but only seems to work half the time at first. Can only carry one gun other than the pistol, and if you die, you lose all weapons/items other than default.


----------



## Zombie_X

For Silent Hill, the PC versions are probably a better deal. You get the original voice actors and original music, plus they aren't that expensive.
   
  I don't think I'll buy the HD collection at all, but I will buy the Resident Evil Chronicles HD Collection.
  
  Quote: 





ibage said:


> As much as I loved SotN, I'm still a fan of the original formula over the Castleroids. The first game was very well crafted as I've never seen level design done so well. Everything was planned perfectly and done with reason. I think the most recent one I've played was DoS. I wanted to give the new one a try but my 360 has been acting kinda broken for months.
> 
> Back on to horror games, as the Silent Hill HD collection drops this week, I might end up buying a fresh 360 in case it doesn't work. My original Xbox crapped out as did my PS2 so I can't play on either one of those. Man, what I wouldn't do for a PC port...


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> For Silent Hill, the PC versions are probably a better deal. You get the original voice actors and original music, plus they aren't that expensive.
> 
> I don't think I'll buy the HD collection at all, but I will buy the Resident Evil Chronicles HD Collection.
> 
> ...


 
They're not cheap anymore sadly. A new copy of SH2 on the PC is $75. As far as 2 goes, the HD collection will have the option for the original VA. However, for 3, they couldn't reach Heather Morris and Richard Grosse died not long after the game launched​ so that won't have the original voice acting. Playing it on the PC would be great though...​


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> For Silent Hill, the PC versions are probably a better deal. You get the original voice actors and original music, plus they aren't that expensive.
> 
> I don't think I'll buy the HD collection at all, but I will buy the Resident Evil Chronicles HD Collection.


 
  I already have SH2 for PC, I'm just buying the HD collection because SH3 is near imposable to fine any more without torrenting.


----------



## Zombie_X

SH3 can't be that hard to find. My local Gamestop has a few of them in stock. I always found it harder to get a copy of SH2. I have a copy of SH2 that I got from Blockbuster but it's just the disc. I really didn't like the third game that much though, I preferred the second game more. I think SH4 is pretty good, better than SH3 in my opinion. I just was not a fan of SH3 at all.
  
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I already have SH2 for PC, I'm just buying the HD collection because SH3 is near imposable to fine any more without torrenting.


----------



## MuppetFace

Yeah, SH3 never really did it for me. SH4 is my favorite in the series because I'm a weirdo, but SH2 isn't far behind and is certainly the prototypical Silent Hill experience.
   
  I dunno, I just prefer the "off-shoot" games rather than the mainline plot.


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I actually like _Darkness 2_ a lot. It's dark, gritty, and gory.... just the way I like it. I find the first game to be better as it was a lot like _The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay_, but Darkness 2 is an action FPS game. It has a lot more emphasis and using your darkness powers than the first game and encourages you to kill your enemies in some really grotesque way. You end up feeling like you ARE the darkness and you are incredibly powerful.
> 
> I have Call of Cathulu on my PC. And I know which part you speak of with the hotel, hurry up block/lock the doors, they are coming! Also, moms in the attic
> 
> Since this is a horror game thread, here's my Resident Evil game collection  I have 130'ish Resident Evil games, most of the others are packed up. Everything from the top row to the third row is Resident Evil games


 

  
  Damn!  That's impressive. 
   
  Riddick was great.  Really great stealth gameplay.  I think it had the same engine/developers as Darkness 1 (Starbreeze).
   
  I'll probably pick up Darkness II once it drops a lot.  The demo was sweet, but it's obviously very different from the first one.  Much more action/arcade style gameplay.


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> I'm replaying SH: Homecoming, because I want to kill things.


 


  Ya.  The game was a little meh, as I hear the new one (downpour) is as well.
   
  I need to go back and replay homecoming though, for the same reason your replaying it.  By any chance are you replaying with the laser pistol so you can one-shot everything?


----------



## Zombie_X

Yup, Riddick was a good game for sure. I have it on the Xbox (original) as well as the PS3, as it came with Dark Athena.
   
  As for my Resident Evil games, I am going around looking for more games, such as Biohazard 4 for the PS2. I only have the Japanese Gamecube, Wii, PS3, Xbox360 versions and am missing the PS2 version. 
   
  I have every revision of the other games though. Every version of BIO1, BIO2, BIO3, Gun Survivor, CODE VERONICA, Gun Survivor 4, REMake, Zero, and so on. I have just started getting the PAL pressings and have a rare copy of the German pressing of Resident Evil Directors Cut Dual Shock coming in the mail, cast me $60 but it's worth it.
   
  Darn I have at least 30 copies of BIO2 alone, all are for different systems and are either different pressings or variations. I waste too much money of RE/BIO games, but I can't help it... I've been hooked since 1998 with REDC for the PS1. Well it was RE2 for the N64 that started my addiction as I was introduced to it at a friends house. Good times those were, back when games were good.

  
  Quote: 





chicolom said:


> Damn!  That's impressive.
> 
> Riddick was great.  Really great stealth gameplay.  I think it had the same engine/developers as Darkness 1 (Starbreeze).
> 
> I'll probably pick up Darkness II once it drops a lot.  The demo was sweet, but it's obviously very different from the first one.  Much more action/arcade style gameplay.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote: 





chicolom said:


> Ya.  The game was a little meh, as I hear the new one (downpour) is as well.
> 
> I need to go back and replay homecoming though, for the same reason your replaying it.  By any chance are you replaying with the laser pistol so you can one-shot everything?


 


  Nyet. My original game save disappeared, so I had to start from scratch. Even then, I was never a fan of the super weapons in games. Currently up to Otherworld Shepherd's House, but I took a break to play Operation Raccoon City.


----------



## our martin

they should bring the silent hill hd collection out on the pc,my xbox360 went off so i bought a wii just for the resident evil games and shattered memories..there are no games worth buying on the wii anymore, but if they brought more resident evil remakes out there would be!


----------



## Zombie_X

I got in the mood for some Resident Evil today so I played and beat the first three games back to back. 
   

 I cleared BIO1DC with Chris on Arrange Mode in 1:35.
 I cleared BIO2DS with Leon (Scenario A) in 1:15.
 And Finally I cleared BIO3 on Hard Mode (with no special weapons) in 2:26.
   
  Not bad times at all, especially with BIO2DS. Leon's A scenario is quite easy, even without infinite ammo codes or use of a Pro Action Replay. BIO1DC was a tad harder as I've only beaten arrange mode a handful of times, but I got a good time on it I think. With BIO3 it took a bit longer as I've only played that entry 10 or so times max. BIO3 is my least favorite entry in the classic style games.
   
  Now I only consider BIO1 to be the only "true" BIO game for a number of reasons. The pacing is slower, enemies are slower, the music is more eerie, the environments are darker, enemies are stronger. There's too many things to list.
   
  BIO2 changed the formula a bit too much and there was a bit too much action, but toggle on a select few Pro Action replay codes and the game is instantly harder. I have codes for increased enemy health, less ammunition, and less healing items. I love the extra challenge.
   
  As for BIO3, it was even more action packed than BIO2, which was a no no to me. But through the use of Pro Action Replay I can have enemies respawn, have stronger attacks, have more health, less healing items, less gun powder, plus Nemesis is far stronger. Love it then!


----------



## our martin

i wish that they would bring resident evil 2 and code veronica out on the wii and maybe nemesis like they did with resident evil one and zero..because i think the old style is much better than the fps style that resident evil 4 and 5 had! p.s is that operation racoon city worth getting?


----------



## Zombie_X

Yes  wish they did a remake of them, and I would love to see Resident Evil 1.5 released some day...
   
  As for Operation Raccoon City, it sucks big time. The campaign is about 3 hours long, the whole game is based on the Resident Evil movies (Nemesis is a darn cyborg!!). The controls are clunky, the games is quite glitchy, and the story is based on bootleg guides, and the Resident Evil wiki. It just feels sub par.
  
  Quote: 





our martin said:


> i wish that they would bring resident evil 2 and code veronica out on the wii and maybe nemesis like they did with resident evil one and zero..because i think the old style is much better than the fps style that resident evil 4 and 5 had! p.s is that operation racoon city worth getting?


----------



## MuppetFace

I loved Resident Evil 1 and 2, played both to death. Resident Evil 4 wasn't really "true" Resident Evil, but it was still a really well done and fun game IMO. Resident Evil 5 was just horrible tho. : (
   
  Looking forward to trying the new 3DS game.


----------



## our martin

silent hill 2 the directors cut with bonus disk goes for $150 from amazon..they should have brought the new ones out on the pc and wii..


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





our martin said:


> silent hill 2 the directors cut with bonus disk goes for $150 from amazon..they should have brought the new ones out on the pc and wii..


 


  I agree with they should have brought it to the PC but I don't think the Wii is HD capable so it would just sorta be a flop there. In any case, I'm going to drop the $40 on it tomorrow for the 360. Been far too long since I've played SH2 and it's been ages since I've played 3.


----------



## our martin

my xbox 360 went off so i bought a wii and i have seen some games on the wii with decent graphics like resident evil 4 and have seen what the wii can do when it's pushed..i disagree with what you said that the wii couldn't do it because shattered memories has got good graphics and the resident evil games have good graphics aswell..and i wouldn't say that through watching the trailers that they are state of the art hd graphics but just the pc versions done again..silent hill 2 looks like the directors cut..saying that i wouldn't really want them any other way.. i didn't want resident evil archives on the wii and zero and the two light gun games umbrella chronicles and the darkside chronicles any different aswell..the old ways were much better it's just a shame i will have to mess about getting my xbox360 fixed to play them!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Yea, I got the dosh to drop and I'm gonna. Also anyone play "The path" I squealed like a little girl.


----------



## chicolom

Resident Evil: Operation Racoon City has a score on Metacritic of  *54*






   Ouch!!
   
  That's a shame.  I was really hoping it would be more like a 8/10 game.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chicolom said:


> Resident Evil: Operation Racoon City has a score on Metacritic of  *54*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I'm pretty sure they were being VERY generous.
  This pretty much describes everything wrong with horror games now days.
 http://www.gametrailers.com/video/f-e-a-r-3-hawp/723545


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I'm pretty sure they were being VERY generous.
> This pretty much describes everything wrong with horror games now days.
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/f-e-a-r-3-hawp/723545


 


 not scary but good to play and john carpenter did the soundtrack..i love fear3!


----------



## WhiteCrow

But she has a point no?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> But she has a point no?


 


 i agree the best ones are when it's foggy or you can't see around the corners..john carpenter has got involved in doing the soundtracks so you never know he might even start making the games..juon the grudge on the wii looks good..john carpenter did halloween and the fog and the thing many moons ago! p.s condemned criminal origins was good on the xbox360 made by the same people who make fear..


----------



## our martin

*is there any chance someone on this thread can upload some walkthroughs of them selves playing some survival horror games?*


----------



## WhiteCrow

Oh yea, loved condemned....number 2...not so much. It did the super gritty horror really well and the ending boss fight was pant-ruining.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Oh yea, loved condemned....number 2...not so much. It did the super gritty horror really well and the ending boss fight was pant-ruining.


 


 i got stuck on condemned 2 and never completed it..the bit were the sas soldiers came in the building..wasn't as good as the first one..


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i got stuck on condemned 2 and never completed it..the bit were the sas soldiers came in the building..wasn't as good as the first one..


 


  Yea, i didn't even thing it was that scary. They really went for more of a OOGA BOOGAH BOOGAH MONSTER AND STUFF JUMPIN OUT OF EVERYWHERE GOOGAH BOOGAH WE ARE A DARK ORGANIZATION PULLING THE STRINGS. instead of the police story and the rather demented scare. Not to say the second one wasn't demented.


----------



## Roller

How about Amnesia: The Dark Descent?


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Oh yea, loved condemned....number 2...not so much. It did the super gritty horror really well and the ending boss fight was pant-ruining.


 


  I love the condemned games.  I've played through them several times.  The first one had sort of a Se7en vibe to it and I liked the atmosphere and serial killer stuff.  The second one was OK, but the supernatural Oro stuff gets really stupid.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





roller said:


> How about Amnesia: The Dark Descent?


 


 i never played it but looked on you tube and it looked ok..but i also seen a stalker game which looked a bit like fear and might be worth a go..p.s the new snow white film looks quite good just seen the trailer as i looked for amnesia the dark decent..


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i never played it but looked on you tube and it looked ok..but i also seen a stalker game which looked a bit like fear and might be worth a go..p.s the new snow white film looks quite good just seen the trailer as i looked for amnesia the dark decent..


 


  Amnesia: The Dark Descent was made by the same developers that did Penumbra series. It's proper horror, unlike the action horror games that roam the gaming landscape of today.


----------



## spoonstar

Quote: 





roller said:


> Amnesia: The Dark Descent was made by the same developers that did Penumbra series. It's proper horror, unlike the action horror games that roam the gaming landscape of today.


 

 I love Amnesia. Don't let the lack of fast-paced, in-your-face zombie head explosion action fool you. Play this game in the dark with good headphones, and you will probably pee yourself.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





spoonstar said:


> I love Amnesia. Don't let the lack of fast-paced, in-your-face zombie head explosion action fool you. Play this game in the dark with good headphones, and you will probably pee yourself.


 


  Exactly. Psychological horror can be quite impactful, the kind that makes you doubt of shadows in real life


----------



## our martin

a good vampire horror game would be good ..no ones really made one..but they have been a lot of movies and tv shows about vampires..i hope john carpenter starts making games and does something with vampires!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





our martin said:


> a good vampire horror game would be good ..no ones really made one..but they have been a lot of movies and tv shows about vampires..i hope john carpenter starts making games and does something with vampires or something!


 


  Bloodline's is a good vampier based game, it's a little scary at times but not bad.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Bloodline's is a good vampier based game, it's a little scary at times but not b


 
  we need some one like john carpenter to come up with an orignal idea and make it like halloween or like a walkthrough movie..p.s did you watch the latest twilight movie breaking dawn?


----------



## MuppetFace

So, anyone interested in _Lollipop Chainsaw_? Looks like it could be dumb in the right ways.


----------



## WhiteCrow

It's a Suda 51, its a gamers wet dream....just sayan.


----------



## Zombie_X

"What do you mean Virginia? Are you INSAYAN?!?" Sorry but I had to...
   
  I've been playing Eternal Darkness again and it's more of an action game, but the game does induce some cool elements that induce fear. The sanity meter is awesome and I love it when it's drained and you heard voices, statues look at you, blood runs down the walls, fake console reset screen shows up, video cuts out, or says the memory card is corrupted.. Lols
   
  I want Carpenter to team up with EA and help develop the next Dead Space so it's like the thing. Hell DS3 is already set on a frozen plant, might as well add some Carpenter in and make it even better! I'm a big fan of the DS games as you all know.
   
  In other news I'm glad to say the Operation Raccoon City patch was released and fixed a crap ton of the game ending bugs. It also fixed a lot of other glitches.  So the game is a bit more playable now, but really isn't that fun. The AI is still stupid. The AI for the Zombies is worse than RE2's and that is just bad.. I mean they are looking at you then turn and walk away...


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> "What do you mean Virginia? Are you INSAYAN?!?" Sorry but I had to...
> 
> I've been playing Eternal Darkness again and it's more of an action game, but the game does induce some cool elements that induce fear. The sanity meter is awesome and I love it when it's drained and you heard voices, statues look at you, blood runs down the walls, fake console reset screen shows up, video cuts out, or says the memory card is corrupted.. Lols
> 
> ...


 


 the ai in crysis 2 has got to be the worst but it looked nice and had good music so who cares..i had deadspace one on the xbox360 and deadspace extraction i think it was called on the wii and i thought the wii light gun game version was the best out of the two..i hope john carpenter makes a full game and not only does the music because lets face it he is the master..escape from new york would be a good game i know it's not horror but it's still a classic that deserves to be turned into a game..p.s i am a big fan of horror movies aswell as the old black and white twilight zone and alfred hitchcock movies and i think psycho is a classic movie and was ahead of it's time..movies aren't what they use to be..but the twilight movies were good..and serial killer films are still worth watching but tight rope has never been bettered!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Anyone remember this? Why, why did this have to get canned?
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-eB-oCWsq4


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Anyone remember this? Why, why did this have to get canned?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-eB-oCWsq4


 


 the cancelled version of resident evil 4 looked better than the one that came out..they should bring that one out on the wii.. the wii has no games anymore..


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





our martin said:


> the cancelled version of resident evil 4 looked better than the one that came out..they should bring that one out on the wii.. the wii has no games anymore..


 


  Redwood falls looked amazing, keep in mind that was shown off in like 2008 and was in early beta.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Redwood falls looked amazing, keep in mind that was shown off in like 2008 and was in early beta.


 


 it looked a bit like the thing..could have been good..i hope they bring some more survival horror games out soon for the wii or pc because i am getting board with battlefield3..i am going to hunt down that juon for the time being but i want more resident evil games for the wii..


----------



## WhiteCrow

Welp, SilentHill HD collection is a HUGE train wreck so I will torrent pay seventy or so dollars for SH3.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Welp, SilentHill HD collection is a HUGE train wreck


 


  : (


----------



## our martin

when they don't bring the silent hill  games out on all formats i have got no sympathy for the games companys when people download them for free or copy the games because they are not bothered about the people who by the games are they? i would have went out and snapped them up but they never came out on the wii or pc and my xbox360 went off so i can't really play them unless i get my xbox360 fixed but i think i will just stick to pc gaming from now on!


----------



## 129207

I am a huge horror fan, both in literature, graphic novels, movies, music and games. I have a vast library of horror movies, categorized by country of origin. French, Italian, Korean, Japanese, American etc... I go to horror movie marathons, comic cons and collector's meets and listen to a lot of dark ambient, dark industrial, black metal and death metal music. Some people have said that I've become too detached from brutality and am practically incapable of feeling empathy or fear because of my almost two decades-long constant exposure to horror movies and related themes. I'm not trying to brag, I'm just trying to give you some reference as to where I'm coming from. 
   
  Now let me tell you, the following game scared the living beejeebus out of me.
   

   
  It's probably mentioned already in this thread, but can't be mentioned enough in general. I haven't been this scared in a LONG time. This game was almost a challenge to play, not because of the gameplay, but because of the emotions it invoked within me. You really feal like a victim when playing, or should I say _enduring_, this game. Insanity simulator. Still can't sleep on windy nights. Loved every single minute of it. 
   
  Darkness, headphones, Amnesia...


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> I am a huge horror fan, both in literature, graphic novels, movies, music and games. I have a vast library of horror movies, categorized by country of origin. French, Italian, Korean, Japanese, American etc... I go to horror movie marathons, comic cons and collector's meets and listen to a lot of dark ambient, dark industrial, black metal and death metal music. Some people have said that I've become too detached from brutality and am practically incapable of feeling empathy or fear because of my almost two decades-long constant exposure to horror movies and related themes. I'm not trying to brag, I'm just trying to give you some reference as to where I'm coming from.
> 
> Now let me tell you, the following game scared the living beejeebus out of me.
> 
> ...


 

 what are your favourite horror films? these are some of mine..an american werewolf in london..saloms lot..it..pyscho and the orignal beauty and the beast if you can call that horror and all the twilight movies...bad taste was my favourite comedy horror..p.s have you ever been to whitby were draculas castle is..i am from the northeast of england and whitbys not that far from me and i have seen many a goth there..


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





our martin said:


> what are your favourite horror films?


 
  You got a minute?
   
  Among others, these pop up in my head first:
  Martyrs, A L'interieur, Ils, Thirst, Frontieres, Flower of Flesh and Blood, Mermaid in a Manhole, L'Orphanage, Santa Sangre, Toxic Avenger, Poltergeist, Poultrygeist, Hellraiser, Begotten, Det Sjunde Inseglet, Taxidermia, The Shining, It, The Tunnel, The Descent, The Devil's Backbone...


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> You got a minute?
> 
> Among others, these pop up in my head first:
> Martyrs, A L'interieur, Ils, Thirst, Frontieres, Flower of Flesh and Blood, Mermaid in a Manhole, L'Orphanage, Santa Sangre, Toxic Avenger, Poltergeist, Poultrygeist, Hellraiser, Begotten, Det Sjunde Inseglet, Taxidermia, The Shining, It, The Tunnel, The Descent, The Devil's Backbone...
> ...


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> You got a minute?
> 
> Among others, these pop up in my head first:
> Martyrs, A L'interieur, Ils, Thirst, Frontieres, Flower of Flesh and Blood, Mermaid in a Manhole, L'Orphanage, Santa Sangre, *Toxic Avenger*, Poltergeist, Poultrygeist, Hellraiser, Begotten, Det Sjunde Inseglet, Taxidermia, The Shining, It, The Tunnel, The Descent, *The Devil's Backbone*...


 
  Toxxy, the only thing scary about these movies was the scene with Ron Jeramey. Also bro fist on The Devil's Backbone.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Toxxy, the only thing scary about these movies was the scene with Ron Jeramey. Also bro fist on The Devil's Backbone.


 


  Ha, I LOVE Troma. Not scary ofcourse but very entertaining, over the top and hilarious.


----------



## WhiteCrow

SO uah haha, replaying SH2 for PC waiting for SH3 to finish ship. Hows about that


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



MANIKIN RAPE!


  Also, still manages to scare the hell out of me every time I play it; NO I DON'T LIKE IT WHEN YOU SNEAK UP ON ME!


----------



## MuppetFace

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



I loved the scene with the hole in the wall, when you stick your hand in and feel a "tug" by the controller vibrating. Never find out what it was too.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the scene with the hole in the wall, when you stick your hand in and feel a "tug" by the controller vibrating. Never find out what it was too.


 



Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 



Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
  It's clearly the Red Pyramid playing Tug of war with your hand >.>


----------



## Zombie_X

I got the Silent Hill HD Collection for the PS3 and am severely disappointed in it. While the visual upgrade is incredible, the game suffers from terrible framerate issues, audio sync problems, and some sounds just not playing at all.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I got the Silent Hill HD Collection for the PS3 and am severely disappointed in it. While the visual upgrade is incredible, the game suffers from terrible framerate issues, audio sync problems, and some sounds just not playing at all.


 

  
  Ya see, thats not the HD collection, that's Silent hill 2, Started playing it on the PC again and it has these exact same issues AND borrowed it from my cousin when she was in town and same thing on the PS2 version. Does it do this on SH3 HD?


----------



## Zombie_X

SH3 for the PS2 has none of these issues but the HD version does. Textures pop in and out and the audio goes from 5.1 to stereo randomly at times. I've even had it where the fog goes away and the video noise goes away as well. They are both terribly glitchy.. As for SH2, I have the PS2 version and have not had these issues, but the ports have them.. I find it hard that these ports run so badly on the PS3 since the system is so much more powerful than the PS2 was.
   
  I just dusted off my PS2 and played Silent Hill 4, which I like the most out of all the games, well not more than the first game. I even played The Thing, Cold Fear, Extermination, The Suffering, Return to Castle Wolfenstein (xbox), among others..
   
  I recent'y picked up Clive Barkers Undying and I love it a lot! Quite spooky it is.
  
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Ya see, thats not the HD collection, that's Silent hill 2, Started playing it on the PC again and it has these exact same issues AND borrowed it from my cousin when she was in town and same thing on the PS2 version. Does it do this on SH3 HD?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Interesting, Undying any good?


----------



## ninpo

Condemned, toughest game to get past on xbox. Had nightmares, I mean its not real but still really terrifying. Especially the manequins. Anyone else?


----------



## Zombie_X

It's pretty good IMO.
   
  Also to the above poster: I see someone likes Ergo Proxy 
   
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Interesting, Undying any good?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Soooo beat SH2, gonna replay and get all endings, "In water" sounds like a very interesting end and I cant believe I have never gotten it before. gonna buy rule of rose and Haunted ground, most likely play Haunted Ground first and cut the tension of


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



rape


   
  with the not so horror theme of rule of rose.
   
   
   
  So uah I have a link to "White day" a survival horror game based in Korea on a rendition of valentines day with the English patch if any one is interested PM me and i will e-mail it to you as I don't want head-fi getting in trouble for me posting a game never released outside of Korea/France and by a pretty much dead company at this point :/


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





ninpo said:


> Condemned, toughest game to get past on xbox. Had nightmares, I mean its not real but still really terrifying. Especially the manequins. Anyone else?


 


  I like the part where the dude in the locker moves on you.  That made me jump.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





ninpo said:


> Condemned, toughest game to get past on xbox. Had nightmares, I mean its not real but still really terrifying. Especially the manequins. Anyone else?


 


 i agree when the manequins started surrounding you and the fact that you were after a serial killer just made it a classic game that i will never forget.. p.s i have just got fallout new vegas ultimate edition and i am over the moon with it...


----------



## WhiteCrow

Got about Half way through SH3.......I don't know why but the Closer's just freak me out like no other.


----------



## Zombie_X

Not exactly horror but I've been playing The House of The Dead again, the arcade version. There's a local bowling alley that has the first and second games so I go there just to play them 
   
  I also picked up HOTD3 and 4 for the PS3. The conversion is really good and the graphics looks great. Sony, Sega, bring HOTD 1 & 2 to the PSN! Dump the ROM from the Arcade's main board and emulate it with Move support.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Not exactly horror but I've been playing The House of The Dead again, the arcade version. There's a local bowling alley that has the first and second games so I go there just to play them
> 
> I also picked up HOTD3 and 4 for the PS3. The conversion is really good and the graphics looks great. Sony, Sega, bring HOTD 1 & 2 to the PSN! Dump the ROM from the Arcade's main board and emulate it with Move support.


 
   
  I know this is not horror but i use to do the same a couple of years ago..I would go to my local seaside arcade just to play sega rally 1..Me and my friend would take the dogs for a walk on the beach together and then have a race against each other because it was the two seater cabinet..


----------



## our martin

I know this is not a horror game but this is what scared me when i was eight year old and i had to sleep with the light on for a few nights after..


----------



## 129207

Just installed Alan Wake for pc. It's not very frightening so far but man does it look good on the highest settings. The voice acting is pretty mediocre but the sound design is interesting. The camera is weird, not exactely over shoulder nor traditional third person. Doesn't feel natural yet. It's more of an action game as well, where I was expecting survival horror. Still, definitely worth a try.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Just installed Alan Wake for pc. It's not very frightening so far but man does it look good on the highest settings. The voice acting is pretty mediocre but the sound design is interesting. The camera is weird, not exactely over shoulder nor traditional third person. Doesn't feel natural yet. It's more of an action game as well, where I was expecting survival horror. Still, definitely worth a try.


 





I like the look of alan wake, it's one to pick up cheap if i can find it anywhere..


----------



## BobSaysHi

I hated Alan Wake, but I hate Stephen King as well, and the story very well could have been written by him. Killing things felt like a chore and the hardest difficulty didn't increase the difficulty so much as it just decreased the amount of damage you do and the amount of stuff you get.
   
  But the atmosphere was so good at times.


----------



## Katun

Ah, a genre I've always had great interest in. Unfortunately, I've only played both Condemned and Dead Space games. But even those are nice departure from ordinary games. While not terribly frightening, they were good at keeping me on the edge of my chair. Like all games dubbed as scary, I find it most effective to play late at night with no lights, headphones on. Been looking into the FEAR series, but have heard they aren't too scary (then again, opinions have incredible variance in regards to this genre it seems). I also tried to get Amnesia, but it seems my computer doesn't want to make it work, sadly.
   
  I will admit though, the scariest game moment I've ever had was from Mirror's Edge. No joke.


----------



## chicolom

I like this pic...


----------



## chicolom

Quote: 





katun said:


> Been looking into the FEAR series, but have heard they aren't too scary (then again, opinions have incredible variance in regards to this genre it seems).


 
   
  The FEAR games aren't really scary, but I enjoy them.


----------



## Astrozombie

I played the Amnesia Demo with my cousin and i don't get how people can play these games! NTM it was pretty hard....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  [quote name="Negakinu"]*The Tunnel The Descent*[/quote]
 The Tunnel, i donated and received a frame of the movie, but don't know what to do with it. Need to go back and get a close up of that monster....The Descent - probably my favorite horror movie, film buffs will laugh because it's not that old?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





katun said:


> Ah, a genre I've always had great interest in. Unfortunately, I've only played both Condemned and Dead Space games. But even those are nice departure from ordinary games. While not terribly frightening, they were good at keeping me on the edge of my chair. Like all games dubbed as scary, I find it most effective to play late at night with no lights, headphones on. Been looking into the FEAR series, but have heard they aren't too scary (then again, opinions have incredible variance in regards to this genre it seems). I also tried to get Amnesia, but it seems my computer doesn't want to make it work, sadly.
> 
> I will admit though, the scariest game moment I've ever had was from Mirror's Edge. No joke.


 
  If you like condemned criminal origins you will like fear my friend, I have got every fear game that was released,i bought them after i played condemned and wanted more of the same and checked out monolith/day1 studios website and found fear and haven't looked back since!


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## 129207

Among the Sleep is a first person horror adventure, in which you play a two year old child. After being put to bed at night, mystical things will happen.

For more info about the development of Among the Sleep: http://www.krillbite.com/blog


----------



## our martin

I just got alan wake the one with the soundtrack and postcards and stuff..It's a bit like stephen king doing a silent hill! p.s I just wish they would start bringing silent hill games back out on the pc again..


----------



## LancerX

I really enjoyed Alan Wake.  Lots of flavor from Twin Peaks and Stephen King - really great at creating atmosphere and keeping you in the moment.  Be sure to play the DLC parts too - the main game itself ends in a fairly unsatisfying fashion, but the two short DLC packs button it up more nicely.  AW also has a _fantastic_ soundtrack - listen to it at work all the time.
   
*Amnesia is included in the current Humble Indie Bundle* for those that have been on the fence.  I've definitely been tempted to play that one, but I'm a bit of a scaredy cat, so unsure.  I was effed up for months after watching The Ring!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've also been thinking about going back and playing through F.E.A.R.  I know it's not pure horror, but it was definitely creepy in places and had some good jump scares.  I'd only played about a third of the way through it.
   
  Did anyone mention the old Aliens vs Predator PC games (1 & 2)?  Those definitely had some good scary parts to them.


----------



## LancerX

Quote: 





katun said:


> I will admit though, the scariest game moment I've ever had was from Mirror's Edge. No joke.


 
   
  Wait - what was the scary part in Mirror's Edge?


----------



## l00l

What´s the best horror game for Xbox 360 right now???
  Was looking into it a while ago and ended up with Alan Wake. While I loved the atmosphere and the graphics at times, all in all it was not very scary at all since the whole game repeated itself over and over and over again. Still worth a try though.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





l00l said:


> What´s the best horror game for Xbox 360 right now???
> Was looking into it a while ago and ended up with Alan Wake. While I loved the atmosphere and the graphics at times, all in all it was not very scary at all since the whole game repeated itself over and over and over again. Still worth a try though.


 
  I agree it's a good game but not a patch on the first silent hill or resident evil archives!


----------



## our martin

Are these games any good?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I picked this up cheap today on the wii!


----------



## Lux Nocte

I can't for the life of me take horror games seriously on the wii.
  Game itself wise: Penumbra is a very awesome game, and the ending always makes me shiver.
   
  As for "House of Dead," I haven't tried it but it does not look too scary to me. Reminds me of Zombieland. More of a comedy than horror


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





lux nocte said:


> I can't for the life of me take horror games seriously on the wii.
> Game itself wise: Penumbra is a very awesome game, and the ending always makes me shiver.
> 
> As for "House of Dead," I haven't tried it but it does not look too scary to me. Reminds me of Zombieland. More of a comedy than horror


 
  Will the penumbra collection work on a windows7 pc? p.s house of the dead overkill is a good game and i am glad i bought it now, the swearings gone a bit overboard though!


----------



## Lux Nocte

It works perfectly fine for me, and I own win7.


----------



## our martin

Coming very soon to the wii project zero 2.. looks like they have done a fine job of porting it over from ps2 to the wii, i just hope the final versions in english!


----------



## our martin

english voice acting!


----------



## Lux Nocte

Very interesting looking game. It is exclusive to wii though?


----------



## Velsu

Its a remake of Playstation 2 version.


----------



## ytisawfulnow

I recently got the Silent Hill HD collection (PS3) and i like it so far, that is most likely because i've never played the originals on the PS2. I've only played Silent hill 2 so far and it seems pretty good, but hopefully it will pick up a bit... haven't played number three yet, waiting for the patch to come out to fix the Audio sync and frame rate issues.
   
  I've been willing to check out the Fatal frame series but just haven't gotten a chance yet...


----------



## Velsu

Silent Hill remake is crap for me,graphics are so poorly made (especially fog in SH 2) that they look a lot worse than PS2 IMHO:/
   
  Yeah i need to play fatal frape (project zero in europe) too,got all 3 parts for PS2 but had no time to play them yet.
   
  And a question,is Amnesia:The Dark Descent supporting positional sound? I wonder if i will **** my pants if i put on my dt 990 + titanium hd cmss-3d.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





velsu said:


> And a question,is Amnesia:The Dark Descent supporting positional sound? I wonder if i will **** my pants if i put on my dt 990 + titanium hd cmss-3d.


 
   
  No hardware support but the CMSS-3D effect is still pretty good. You're gonna sh1t your pants regardless. Watch out for A Machine For Pigs as well. New title from the Amnesia developer.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Yea Playing through Amnesia again it does have it moments that are slightly pant ****ting but then it dies down.


----------



## Lux Nocte

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Yea Playing through Amnesia again it does have it moments that are slightly pant ****ting but then it dies down.


 
  I can agree with this. I love the story though. But the ending was a total buzz-kill. You win no matter what, sort of an RPG choice put int a linear game that really does no good. There is no way to die or get attacked, despite the shadow who kills you and gives you another winning ending. There is absolutely no mind to the final boss either. Just topple over three poles, that simple.


----------



## our martin

Just ordered project zero 2,should be here on the door step saturday morning!





Project Zero 2: Wii Edition (Wii) - soil your underwear like it's 2003

    Clearly one of Nintendo's biggest challenges for the Wii U is creating enough mature-rated titles to attract core gamers. But apart from Ubisoft's ZombiU they did very little at E3 to show they realised this, and many remain understandably unconvinced. Metroid Prime makers Retro Studios are rumoured to be working on something to please older fans, but Nintendo has also made some rather unexpected moves into the survival horror genre.

 For reasons we cannot begin to fathom they're now co-owners of the Project Zero (aka Fatal Frame) series from Tecmo Koei. This seems a bizarre choice as the games have never been big hits and the franchise seemed to fizzle out several years ago. In fact the last game was a Wii exclusive by Grasshopper Manufacture that Nintendo never even bothered to release outside of Japan. But rather than translate and release that for the West they've gone back to the second game in the series.

 As peculiar as that may seem, especially since they're releasing it in the middle of the summer, there is at least some logic in this, since Project Zero 2 is rightly regarded as one of the scariest video games ever made.

 Originally released in 2003 on the PlayStation 2, and ported to the Xbox a year later, Project Zero 2 is heavily influenced by the late '90s Japanese horror scene, in particular Ringu and Ju-on. The story focuses on two young twins as they stumble upon a cursed village in rural Japan. What exactly is going on is only slowly hinted at as the game unfolds, but the village is obviously haunted and the ghosts seem to have a special interest in the fact that the two girls are twins.

 This isn't an action game though, and you have no weapons but a 'Camera Obscura' to help you - which you discover early in the game. This is essentially a magic camera which can be used to search for and exorcise ghosts. Using it switches the game to a first person view and as silly as the concept sounds the practise of slowly sweeping the room for ghosts is utterly terrifying.

 As is their want the ghosts love to appear just when you least expect them and the game borrows every horror movie trick it can think of as candles flicker in a non-existent wind and ghostly hands suddenly grab at you from nowhere. The atmosphere is almost overwhelming and the closest any video game has come to mimicking the more slow-burning scares of a classic haunted house movie.

 We don't make that comparison idly though as that's clearly exactly the style the game is going for. It's not the psychological horror of Silent Hill and it's certainly not the schlock scares of Resident Evil. It is instead a good old fashioned ghost story and co-opts all the best tricks of Hollywood and Japanese cinema with impressive skill. (The Descent on PC is scarier still but significantly different in approach.)

 However, these scares come at a price, in that Project Zero's gameplay is fairly basic and uninvolving. The puzzles and exploration are quite limited and even the process of fighting ghosts becomes repetitive before the end. If the game's atmosphere wasn't as effective as it is the whole game would've been a complete disaster - but it isn't and the end result is a minor classic.

 We can well imagine the basic concept being improved even more by the use of the Wii U GamePad (which was used as a camera in at least three separate demos at E3) but for now you have to contend with new motion controls using the Wii remote and nunchuck. You can use the nunchuck's analogue controls for movement but the first person view relies on the Wii remote's accelerometer (not even its infrared pointer) which proves as frustratingly inaccurate as always.

 We're not sure that's not at least partially intentional though, in order to make you feel as vulnerable as possible. Certainly the rest of this Wii Edition has been put together with a surprising degree of love and care, with a new widescreen mode, a rejigged camera, and redone graphics.
 The CGI cut scenes have been re-rendered from scratch and the new lighting system adds to the game's scares. The visuals are still inconsistent but this is certainly one of the better remakes we've seen on a home console.

 There's even a new on-the-rails mode called Haunted House where the game judges how scared you're getting by how still you keep the Wii remote and nuchuck as you play.

 In terms of presentation the major problem is aural not visual. The voiceovers have all been redone and because the game is not being released in North America everyone's got very obvious UK accents. This is the same problem that almost ruined Sony's Project Siren, with the carefully crafted atmosphere spoiled by Japanese country bumpkins talking with a Cockney accent.

 Overall though the game is still a success and if not for the high price point we'd still make it a relatively unreserved recommendation. That it aims to scare you first and entertain second shouldn't be taken as a negative. It was clearly the goal from the outset and in this it succeeds admirably, sacrificing all else to its infernal goal.

 In Short: Despite its obvious gameplay failings this is still one of the scariest video games ever made, and this Wii edition a surprisingly effective update.

 Pros: Incredibly potent atmosphere with an interesting combat system and an extremely bleak storyline. Carefully updated visuals and Haunted House mode is a clever idea.

 Cons: Exploring and puzzle solving is overly simplistic, as is the combat eventually. Motion controls are only a detriment and the voiceovers are poor.
  


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!










   







p.s the wii u looks very good,it puts most gaming pcs to shame!


----------



## RoMee

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Just ordered project zero 2,should be here on the door step saturday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Wii version is not as good as the original. For some reason playing it on a nintendo console don't excite me. It was like that with Fatal Frame 4
   
  I finally got a chance to play Siren New Translation from my backlog and so far it's okay. Still need to test the game with some better headphones than the sony wireless headset


----------



## our martin

My project zero 2's come, but i am saving it for tonight..p.s I have got a spare pair of smalls ready..


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



*Just incase ! SH!t these ones!*


----------



## ytisawfulnow

Okay, well i'll be the first to mention it before it goes too mainstream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  SLENDER


----------



## Zombie_X

Yo,
   
  Yes Slender is scary as hell. I downloaded it after seeing a video of it on Youtube. Slender Man does sure like to appear behind you when you least expect it.
   
  Quote: 





ytisawfulnow said:


> Okay, well i'll be the first to mention it before it goes too mainstream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rabinzero

No doubt...just played my hand at Slender and I jumped more than I should've.  I got 4 pages, died and said, "F that..."


----------



## Zombie_X

Yo,
   
  I was just playing the game and I had zero pages. I went into the bath house and Mr Slender was off to the right of the doorway. I turned in and there he is a foot away, he got me...
   
  This game proves you don't need fancy graphics to be scared. Now if only this would be ported tot he Xbox Arcade or Playstation Network, man people would demand more!
   
  Quote: 





rabinzero said:


> No doubt...just played my hand at Slender and I jumped more than I should've.  I got 4 pages, died and said, "F that..."


----------



## rabinzero

Dude exactly!  I just had my wife sit in front of the monitor while I played and she had the headphones on and watching.  Her comments were as follows:
   
  "Ok this is making my stomach hurt I'm so anxious cause I know it's obviously going to scare me."
  
  "Can your flashlight ever go out?"
   
  "There's the first note....grab it!  Wait...why is it making that noise?"
   
  LOUD DISTORTED NOISE
   
  "OH MY GOD BABE WHAT IS THAT?!??"  <takes headphones off>  "I can't do this.  Seriously I can't.  Who would want to play something like this?"
   
  It's this exact response that would get people playing left and right.  You nailed it by saying you don't need fancy graphics.  It's the simple concept of sight and sound that makes this quite the psychological thriller.


----------



## Zombie_X

It's funny how this game, and I kid you not, is far more scary than all the RE games (1-3) and Dead Space. 
   
  I was playing again and got the 7th note, went to turn and boom there he is behind the truck! I went to turn to run and he appeared right behind me and got me. My response was as follows "Holy **** What!". This games makes me not want to play it, yet I do... How thrilling, no? I tell you this game gets your blood pumping for real and the music just fuels that.
   
  Quote: 





rabinzero said:


> Dude exactly!  I just had my wife sit in front of the monitor while I played and she had the headphones on and watching.  Her comments were as follows:
> 
> "Ok this is making my stomach hurt I'm so anxious cause I know it's obviously going to scare me."
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Yo,
> 
> I was just playing the game and I had zero pages. I went into the bath house and Mr Slender was off to the right of the doorway. I turned in and there he is a foot away, he got me...
> 
> This game proves you don't need fancy graphics to be scared. Now if only this would be ported tot he Xbox Arcade or Playstation Network, man people would demand more!


 

 Silent Hill 1 Still scared me a few friends silly Playing it in the dark.  It's the mood it sets. Slender is VERY scary, Far more than Amnesia IMO even though they are frailly similar.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Silent Hill 1 Still scared me a few friends silly Playing it in the dark.  It's the mood it sets. Slender is VERY scary, Far more than Amnesia IMO even though they are frailly similar.


 
  I agree, it's all about atmosphere in a game that sets the tone and running through fog with a siren going off every now and then keeps you on your tows, it's the waiting for the unexpected to jump out on you that makes a game scary,something that resident evil 4 and 5 never really had, it was more like playing call of duty with zombies, not a real survival horror but still worth a play,The dead rising games were quite good but not that scary, but did do a good job of recreating zombie dawn of the dead, it was the time limits that spoiled the game a bit for me, i completed chop til you drop on the wii but the pc and xbox360 were not has forgiving and i ended up giving up on them in the end..


----------



## seanmcloughlin7

My favourites (No order) are Amnesia obviously, and the penumbra games. Silent hill 2 and 3. Cry of Fear mod, SCP containment breach, Cryostasis,STALKER, Slender mod,  System shock 2. Fatal frame 1 and 2. 
  One new game coming that everyone should check out is "Among the sleep" where you play as a baby crawling around as freaky stuff happens. Looks interesting. Also I'm annoyed Amnesia A machine for pigs was delayed to 2013


----------



## ytisawfulnow

Slender really is a great game, i didn't know what to expect when i downloaded it but i was quite surprised (in a good way)
  I think what makes it work is even though it uses jumpscares it uses them effectively, Slender man isn't really scary and he doesn't jump at you or anything, he just appears randomly with a little DUUUN sound, you can look up walkthrough and playthroughs on youtube but the notes and slender man always appear in a different place depending on how you play the game and that's why it's scary, it's so unpredictable and there's no map either.


----------



## Audio-Omega

There is a Silent Hill movie coming.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> There is a Silent Hill movie coming.


 

 I'm super excited.


----------



## Katun

Anyone played SCP: Containment Breach? The only game I've ever played that keeps me nervous and can genuinely scare me.


----------



## joe

I was hooked on "Slender" for a bit.  Gotta love the Slender Man mythos.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





katun said:


> Anyone played SCP: Containment Breach? The only game I've ever played that keeps me nervous and can genuinely scare me.


 
   
  You are the second person today to bring this game up. I must look into it.
   
  Also anyone read the SCP Reports?


----------



## Katun

For anyone who doesn't know about it, it's basically the "weeping angels" concept from Dr. Who.
   
  Oh, and the level is actually "randomly generated" every single time you play, as is your encounter with the "thing".


----------



## seanmcloughlin7

Quote: 





katun said:


> Anyone played SCP: Containment Breach? The only game I've ever played that keeps me nervous and can genuinely scare me.


 
  Yeah I wrote it above. It's awesome. Needs a lot of work still but the concept is really really clever and hasn't been done in a game. It can really freak you out at times but they need a creature redesign.


----------



## seanmcloughlin7

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Also anyone read the SCP Reports?


 
  Yeah they're really cool and you think "wait... did this actually happen?" they're very convincing. Also they have another game along with containment breach where you walk down an endless flight of stairs and strange things start happening and get worse and worse. Short and sort of boring after a few plays but it's a great exercise in tension building and atmosphere


----------



## Zombie_X

Yo,
   
  I've played SCP:CB before but I found Slender a lot scarier. CB is a scary game, but Slender is more unnerving. Knowing something is stalking you is scarier than the jumps cares in GB.
   
  Quote: 





katun said:


> Anyone played SCP: Containment Breach? The only game I've ever played that keeps me nervous and can genuinely scare me.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Yo,
> 
> I've played SCP:CB before but I found Slender a lot scarier. CB is a scary game, but Slender is more unnerving. Knowing something is stalking you is scarier than the jumps cares in GB.


 
   
  I thought Slender was quite scary the first time, but after that was a breeze. It starts to get a bit predictable. I've gone games without seeing him until the moment he killed me... just didn't turn around.
   
  SCP definitely doesn't set an atmosphere nearly as good. But opposite of Slender, it actually gets scarier when you "know" what to expect, except you never know when to expect it...
   
  Quote: 





seanmcloughlin7 said:


> Yeah they're really cool and you think "wait... did this actually happen?" they're very convincing. Also they have another game along with containment breach where you walk down an endless flight of stairs and strange things start happening and get worse and worse. Short and sort of boring after a few plays but it's a great exercise in tension building and atmosphere


 
   
  I played the stair one. I think they could have made it much scarier. Then again, it's not really a game.
   
  Quote: 





seanmcloughlin7 said:


> Yeah I wrote it above. It's awesome. Needs a lot of work still but the concept is really really clever and hasn't been done in a game. It can really freak you out at times but they need a creature redesign.


 
   
  I think the creature is creepy in it's own way. But anything that uses the "weeping angels" concept is bound to freak me out more than any universal so-called "horror game" (Dead Space, Condemned, etc).


----------



## Zombie_X

Yo,
   
  Speaking of Dead Space, DS3 looks like crap to me. I loved 1&2 but 3 has co-op, universal ammo pick-ups, and even more action. It's going the RE5 route!


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Yo,
> 
> Speaking of Dead Space, DS3 looks like crap to me. I loved 1&2 but 3 has co-op, universal ammo pick-ups, and even more action. It's going the RE5 route!


 
   
  Glad somebody mentioned this. DS3 does indeed look like utter crap. I won't be buying it until it hits the bargain bin a month later...
   
  Loved the atmosphere of the first and the fact Issac didn't talk. The second seemed to push action sequences to hard. Loved the reworked controls though.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





katun said:


> Glad somebody mentioned this. DS3 does indeed look like utter crap. I won't be buying it until it hits the bargain bin a month later...
> 
> Loved the atmosphere of the first and the fact Issac didn't talk. The second seemed to push action sequences to hard. Loved the reworked controls though.


 
  The "school" section of DS2 was one of the freakiest portions in any new horror game hands down. Dat bell, Dat screaming.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> The "school" section of DS2 was one of the freakiest portions in any new horror game hands down. Dat bell, Dat screaming.


 
   
  I thought it was clever, but not scary. They could have made it SO much scarier. Too bad nothing really stood out to me in that game. I noticed they had a lot more jump scares, as opposed to DS1 which didn't need them.


----------



## Katun

Dead Space 3 is officially doomed.
   
_"Despite being braised for reinventing the survival horror genre, Dead Space and Dead Space 2 sold less than 3 million units combined. EA investigated the reasons behind promising series’ underperformance and came with an interesting conclusion: The game is *too scary*. With that in mind, EA’s wonderful top brass decided that the best way to make the game more “mass appealing” is to make introduce coop-play to Dead Space 3."_
   
  Um, I'm officially at a lose for words...


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





katun said:


> Dead Space 3 is officially doomed.
> 
> _"Despite being braised for reinventing the survival horror genre, Dead Space and Dead Space 2 sold less than 3 million units combined. EA investigated the reasons behind promising series’ underperformance and came with an interesting conclusion: The game is *too scary*. With that in mind, EA’s wonderful top brass decided that the best way to make the game more “mass appealing” is to make introduce coop-play to Dead Space 3."_
> 
> Um, I'm officially at a lose for words...


 

 Wow, the world is made of babys. IT'S NOT EVEN THAT SCARY Resident Evil 4 was much scarier and that game isn't too scary.


----------



## Zombie_X

Yo,
   DS3 will suck. It's going the COD route and is adding in too much action. DS1&2 were too scary? I call bollocks on that. Neither were "too" scary but they had excellent atmosphere. Now DS3 is dumbing it down too much.


----------



## Lux Nocte

I've been following slenderman content since near the time Marble Hornets started, Now someone pops up with a free small game related to him. It would be really awesome if this inspires something bigger.


----------



## WhiteCrow

slender movie, MAKE IT HAPPEN HOLLYWOOD!


----------



## our martin

P.s see you in two months!


----------



## Zombie_X

Yo,
   
  Slenderman's Shadow has a more creepy environment, but Slender has much better pacing and atmosphere. Otherwise they are the same games.
   
  Quote: 





our martin said:


> P.s see you in two months!


----------



## afss07

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> slender movie, MAKE IT HAPPEN HOLLYWOOD!


 
  Even better: Slender tv series. I'm thinking sort of a Fringe style series with a scarier, more helpless bent.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





afss07 said:


> Even better: Slender tv series. I'm thinking sort of a Fringe style series with a scarier, more helpless bent.


 

 we already have that. Every mans hybrid and Marble hornets.


----------



## afss07

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> we already have that. Every mans hybrid and Marble hornets.


 
   
  I'll have to check those out!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





afss07 said:


> I'll have to check those out!


 

 wait....have you seriously never heard of those? They are like what started the slender man craze. well the original pasta but those were the two webshows that make it a hit.


----------



## afss07

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> wait....have you seriously never heard of those? They are like what started the slender man craze. well the original pasta but those were the two webshows that make it a hit.


 
  Yeah, I guess I am a bit slow!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





afss07 said:


> Yeah, I guess I am a bit slow!


 

 HOW DARE YOU!!!!! naw I'm just kidding. they are both really good.


----------



## madbull

I love horror and I got a PS3 but never cared so much about gaming since leaving my early twenties (I'm almost forty now). However recently I loved playing Dead Space, it was really scary and I think it's one of the best games ever. I also like the first Uncharted game, there are those creatures by the end of the game that made me jump of the couch in fear.
   
  Besides Dead Space 2, which is the obvious choice (I haven't played it yet) what other games in this style I would enjoy (PS3)? I don't like Resident Evil, I tried to play RE5 but it's not my cup of tea really, I don't like have to cheat looking for game guides for impossible to find items and stuff like that.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





madbull said:


> I love horror and I got a PS3 but never cared so much about gaming since leaving my early twenties (I'm almost forty now). However recently I loved playing Dead Space, it was really scary and I think it's one of the best games ever. I also like the first Uncharted game, there are those creatures by the end of the game that made me jump of the couch in fear.
> 
> Besides Dead Space 2, which is the obvious choice (I haven't played it yet) what other games in this style I would enjoy (PS3)? I don't like Resident Evil, I tried to play RE5 but it's not my cup of tea really, I don't like have to cheat looking for game guides for impossible to find items and stuff like that.


 
  You should get condemned criminal origins it will be cheap now, it's proper good you are after a serial killer, heres the video..on pc aswell
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Or the fear games if condemned isn't on ps3!


----------



## Katun

Anyone else notice, it looks like _*SCP: Containment Breach*_ was completed. Or at least it's not in it's alpha stage anymore. It's gotten quite a few updates fixing and improving all sorts of things. Not sure if they're going to "add" anything else in the future besides basic fixes, but regardless, really glad to see this game has been getting the attention it clearly deserves. After all, it's basically the scariest game ever made!


----------



## SoupWizard

To be honest no came really scared me ,but stalker the pripyat. Those bloody human enemies coming out of no were made me jump.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





soupwizard said:


> To be honest no came really scared me ,but stalker the pripyat. Those bloody human enemies coming out of no were made me jump.


 

 lol I like games that aren't just jump scares. atmosphere or ATMOSFEAR!!!!! is what get's to me. It's not about being like pissing in your pants scared, it's about tension.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> lol I like games that aren't just jump scares. atmosphere or ATMOSFEAR!!!!! is what get's to me. It's not about being like pissing in your pants scared, it's about tension.


 
   
  Like SCP? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Half the reason that game is so scary is because of how glitchy it can sometimes be. But it's fantastically executed, putting every other "modern" horror I've played to absolute shame.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





katun said:


> Like SCP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 lol yeah. Anyone tried Anna yet?  new indi horror game on steam. looked pretty interesting. OH also Dear Esther is amazing! not too horror but still great in the ATMOSFEAR sense.


----------



## Hellbishop

BLOOD by Monolith is one of my favorite horror games which i still play on Dosbox at least once a year. The soundtrack gets daily play in my FALLOUT 3 folder since it fits in so well with all the doom and gloom. B-movie campiness to the max.
   
  PHANTASMAGORIA was very well paced and being able to go almost anywhere i wanted helped in the immersion. Really felt like i was living a horror movie.
   
  PENUMBRA Collection has tons of depth with plenty of mystery.
   
  FALLOUT NEW VEGAS where giant scorpions and rotting decaying ghouls are as dangerous and terrifying as they look. Makes me feel like am in a western horror sci-fi survival game especially in hardcore mode.
   
  RESIDENT EVIL on the first Playstation was one of the best zombie games i've ever played. Made it feel like i was in a real life version of a George Romero movie. There have been other really good zombie games since then but usually the action is so fast paced it kills the classic suspensful tension of zombie movies to a certain degree.
   
  HERECTIC by Raven Software one of the creepiest fantasy shooters i've played with excellent audio work.
   
  BLACK CRYPT by Raven Software for the Commodore Amiga 500. Same as above only its rpg dungeon crawler. I can still hear the blood curdling scream of..THE POSSESSOR.


----------



## oqvist

Number one rank is really easy for me.
   
  Penumbra Black Plague with novint Falcon force feedback controller
  Penumbra Overture with novint Falcon force feedback controller close second.
  Black Plague wins because they dared to not show the ghost and then actually make the damn thing immortal. You couldn´t win!
   
  I am sure this are solid horror games in their own right but having a physical connection to all the objects and wall. You can feel the texture and contours and feel the weight of things you lift off. The novint controller is so precise you just can´t help to buy the illusion even further then you normally do. Very special.
   
  I am not very skittish but at one point I was truly paralyzed in terror at Black Plague totally unable to defend my character had I been detected. And I thought I was battle hardened at that time with Doom, Alien and what not. The original alien never did scare me this much!
   
  I haven´t played Amnesia partly in frustration that they don´t have any cooperation with novint anymore. I tried a few hours but it´s just not the same with mouse/keyboard. I guess it´s the thing of been there done that. The really good scare don´t work for sequels generally. Black Plague the exception.
   
  Number 3.
  System Shock 2. Very thick atmosphere and really tough survival on harder difficulties. I remember it as amazing in every way haven´t replayed it though but played it some years after it´s initial release.
   
  Number 4.
  Shalebridge Cradle level in Thief 3. This level is so brilliant I want to take it on even if Thief 3 is not all that terrifying. Overall I would probably want to pick perhaps Thief 2.
   
  Number 5.
  Alien vs Predator the original. Got it via Sega power pack on the summer sale and it´s not quite as scary today as it used to. I am of course generally talking about the marine campaign. Remember particularly a level on a dark knight outside in a sandstorm with tons of containers making your motion detector beeping all over the place. I tried to replay that some years later from my first play through but when I got there I just gave up. I won´t do this 
   
  Honoury mentions to Silent Hill 2 and Resident Evil 2 and parts  of F.E.A.R


----------



## gmcmage

LOL, this thread is pure genius. I was really scared playing Silent Hill with my Sony V900s.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Been playing a little Call of Cthulu: DCotE, damn that game knows how to keep you on edge.
   
  Number game?
   
  1-Silent Hill2- Probably my all time favorite horror game, it just does everything right to me.The controls, atmosFEAR!!!!, and characters all lend to this feeling of suffocating that I haven't really found in any other game.
  2-Call of Cthulu- Seriously great work, slow building action with intense chase scenes and some twisted characters. The mood is just fantastic and really keeps you on edge; The creatures are horrifying not in scary sense...but they are just so monstrous and evil.
   
  3-Silent Hill3- Great game but it started to lose a bit of it's silent hill feel to me. The controls felt way way to wonky and made it frustrating to play.
   
  4-Penumbra series- Dark, dank, and depressing. Not to mention the monster unlike amnesia want your succulent meats and will stop at nothing to get it....Don't look in the bathroom.
   
  5-Dear Esther- not really 5 on my list...but also not too scary; a really great adventure of a gem built around finding letters; atmospheric and just chilling enough to be horror. Really a perfect new age horror game compared to anything else to drop in the last 6 years or so.
   
  6-DeadSpace- A pretty solid game and is quite scary at times. Much less of a psychological fear and more of a nail biting "where are they going to come from next" fear.
   
  7-Metro 2033- It's scary just because it's unrelenting...also librarians.


----------



## 129207

Some games that gave me the chills at times:
   
  - *Sanitarium*, that level with the conscious plant consuming the children was genius. 

   
   
  - *I have no mouth and I must scream*, the atmosphere is suffocating and it really got to me when I was a kid playing this in the dark

   
   
  - *Dark Seed*, HR GIGER. Need I say more?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Some games that gave me the chills at times:
> 
> - *Sanitarium*, that level with the conscious plant consuming the children was genius.
> 
> ...


 

 All games I want to try but cant find.


----------



## 129207

Ok I just pooped my pants a little:
   





   
  Something about the graphics, the pace and the sound just got me. Reminds me of a mix between Amnesia and Condemned!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Been playing Amnesia:Justine. The monsters are a lot freakier and I like the story much better.


----------



## Zombie_X

I've been playing the Alpha and Beta versions of BIOHAZARD (Resident Evil) recently, and those are quite cool It's cool to see how the game changed over the course of it's development.
   
  There is also a message written in blood on a wall in one of them that translates to "It's hard to breath, someone please stop this pain". Spooky man!


----------



## 129207

Ohhh crap! Extended trailer!


----------



## chicolom

More horror games for consoles PLZ!!
   
  K THX BYE!!


----------



## cooldogberk

RE 1-2-3 was amazing series, 4 is medicore 5 is definetly boring. Also i recommend  silent hill series, i still didn't play from beginning to end because of my fears. Dead Space and F.E.A.R is realy cool series.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





cooldogberk said:


> RE 1-2-3 was amazing series, 4 is medicore 5 is definetly boring. Also i recommend  silent hill series, i still didn't play from beginning to end because of my fears. Dead Space and F.E.A.R is realy cool series.


 

 Ehh Deadspace is okay, Deadspace 2 is just far to shooter for my taste in horror. I will reserve my opinion about fear as I don't want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 up this thread. Also don't mean to say DeadSpace isn't a good game. It is but its not that scary.


----------



## cooldogberk

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Ehh Deadspace is okay, Deadspace 2 is just far to shooter for my taste in horror. I will reserve my opinion about fear as I don't want to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You should try Silent Hill: The Room. It is the best horror game i've ever played, it is very subconscious.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





cooldogberk said:


> You should try Silent Hill: The Room. It is the best horror game i've ever played, it is very subconscious.


 

 I have played silent hill 1-4, 5 and that's it. I liked all of them. IMO SH2>1>3>4>5. SH 5 had great enemy design but man the game was kind of a train wreck and it has that "I'M A SOLDIER!!!!!" main character thing going on. I like the ones whee you're just a regular old person being punished for your sins kind of thing and so on.


----------



## dqtl74

I was about to go to sleep. Then I watched that trailer for Outlast...


----------



## WhiteCrow

bump, Amnesia a machine for pigs to come out some time soonish...kind of.


----------



## 129207

I am playing this now. Definitely VERY intense. http://www.thecatlady.co.uk/
   

   
   
   
  "Susan lives alone in her apartment. She does not have cats, but when she plays her piano the local felines are drawn to the music. She lives her life to the beat of a clock, shaped like a cat, its tail rhythmically beating out the seconds of her life. Always a failure in life, tonight she has failed even at suicide. Instead of dying, she wakes up and finds herself in a strange, surreal world, walking alone through fields of swaying wheat set against a cornflower blue sky."
   
   

   
  Here's a good review: http://www.adventuregamers.com/articles/view/23373


----------



## WhiteCrow

oh man, I totally forgot about that. the guy that did the OST is a genius. what was it...RocketKey I think his handle was. welp after ni no kuni I might have to take this on.


----------



## kova4a

I see that you decided to revive the thread, You should check out Slender: The Arrival (if they finally fixed the download issues for everyone). That's the game that shows how sound design can change the entire experience, especially with headphones in the dark.


----------



## 129207

Here's another Slender-type game. Not horror as in scary, but definitely dark and surreal. This one is a combination of island-simulation/ exploration and survival horror. Brutally unforgiving but very immersive. 
   
   

   





   
   
_"Miasmata is not an adventure game in the traditional sense. Indeed, there’s almost nothing traditional about it. It tries many new things, succeeding wildly at a few of them. It’s certainly not for everybody—if the idea of playing jungle botanist doesn’t sound at least a little intriguing, you’re going to want to look elsewhere. But for those of you with a well of patience, a strong stomach, and a green thumb, Miasmata is a rejuvenating, fresh slice of gaming. It’s immersive, mysterious, harsh, serene, terrifying, beautiful, and hideous all in one go."_
   
  Check out the review here: http://www.adventuregamers.com/articles/view/23682


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I see that you decided to revive the thread, You should check out Slender: The Arrival (if they finally fixed the download issues for everyone). That's the game that shows how sound design can change the entire experience, especially with headphones in the dark.


 

 yeah I have played that and a few other slender/esk games as of late. Not really that scary; the first time you play them is the scariest for sure.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> yeah I have played that and a few other slender/esk games as of late. Not really that scary; the first time you play them is the scariest for sure.


 
  Yeah, after all the Marble Hornets etc. and the other Slender games it's just not the same, although I have to admit the Arrival is quite good for the money, especially with the Proxies. It's kinda keeping you on your toes when you hear footsteps around you and you know it's not the usual sound effects to raise the tension but actual footsteps


----------



## kova4a

Also, I don't know how Daylight will stack against Outlast but looks promising


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Also, I don't know how Daylight will stack against Outlast but looks promising


 

 ooo reminds me of penumbra!!!! I like it.


----------



## Zombie_X

I've been playing ZombiU lately and it's a great game that can be very tense. There's nothing like going into a new area to see there are 10 or so zombies and you only have two rounds left in your handgun and no health packs.. I tell ya it gets your blood pumping.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I've been playing ZombiU lately and it's a great game that can be very tense. There's nothing like going into a new area to see there are 10 or so zombies and you only have two rounds left in your handgun and no health packs.. I tell ya it gets your blood pumping.


 

 I got a gamecube/wiii emulator working. Been playing the resident evil HD-remake. that's some clenchingly tense gameplay on hardmode. I totally forgot about the crimson head thing....so yeah; imagine my shock and horror when the screaming and running happened after I through "Hey, did I kill all the-OH GOD NO!" *You are Dead* and now I have to figure out how to not die....


----------



## Zombie_X

Hey,
   
  Indeed Remake is good, but I wish they'd do an HD version of these in full 1080p, widescreen, and high resolution model/backgrounds, along with 5.1 support.


----------



## kova4a

So The Legend is a project on Steam Greenlight and hopefully will get a green light soon. It will be using the CryEngine 3, so we should expect Crysis level of detail. Also for the people who aren't familiar with this - The Legend will be a Slender game but according to the devs will be taking a different take on the legend of him and obviously just like the Faceless project they might not be able to use the Slender Man name, so they'll go with the Operator and delve deeper into the myth. The devs claim it will have a real story and won't be based on page collecting, so hopefully we'll finally have a proper Slender game and it won't turn into Slender: The Arrival. The Legend's devs say that they have a completely different take on the Slender's appearance but they'll won't be revealing it.


----------



## DefQon

Condemned has some good effects. At least I shat bricks with my FA-003's on.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> So The Legend is a project on Steam Greenlight and hopefully will get a green light soon. It will be using the CryEngine 3, so we should expect Crysis level of detail. Also for the people who aren't familiar with this - The Legend will be a Slender game but according to the devs will be taking a different take on the legend of him and obviously just like the Faceless project they might not be able to use the Slender Man name, so they'll go with the Operator and delve deeper into the myth. The devs claim it will have a real story and won't be based on page collecting, so hopefully we'll finally have a proper Slender game and it won't turn into Slender: The Arrival. The Legend's devs say that they have a completely different take on the Slender's appearance but they'll won't be revealing it.


 
   
  Thanks for sharing this. It looks absolutely incredible. Those graphics are just the way I like 'em.  Can't wait for this to be released.


----------



## jackwess

That looks scary as h3ll for sure. Ideal for playing at midnight.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Not exactly horror...but not; not horror. NEW ALICE GAME ANNOUNCED!!!!!!!!!! Diabolical, sinister, and sick!


----------



## DefQon

Hello kitty adventure world. Sca~ry.


----------



## switchbeat

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Not exactly horror...but not; not horror. NEW ALICE GAME ANNOUNCED!!!!!!!!!! Diabolical, sinister, and sick!


 
   
  As in American McGee's?


----------



## AuPhoenix

I played slender on my my JHs and pretty much just pooped myself


----------



## Accoun

So, recently a demo of Silent Hill-related Source mod - Alchemilla - has been released. Supposedly it's pretty good - I can't check it, because I'm stuck on a netbook ATM. It features no combat, though - unlike most of SH games. 
   
  http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=649191


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





accoun said:


> So, recently a demo of Silent Hill-related Source mod - Alchemilla - has been released. Supposedly it's pretty good - I can't check it, because I'm stuck on a netbook ATM. It features no combat, though - unlike most of SH games.
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=649191


 
   
  Now that's a good use for the Source engine.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





accoun said:


> So, recently a demo of Silent Hill-related Source mod - Alchemilla - has been released. Supposedly it's pretty good - I can't check it, because I'm stuck on a netbook ATM. It features no combat, though - unlike most of SH games.
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=649191


 

 Looks great.....I don't see why they didn't use fixed camera's like silent hill used too.


----------



## Accoun

Most likely it's easier that way. Probably Source isn't really made as an universal engine (unlike UDK/Unity), so doing a fixed camera would create additional work, assuming it's possible without going into the source code itself.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





accoun said:


> Most likely it's easier that way. Probably Source isn't really made as an universal engine (unlike UDK/Unity), so doing a fixed camera would create additional work, assuming it's possible without going into the source code itself.


 

 It's very possible. A few source mod games do use a third person and fixed cam at times.


----------



## Accoun

By the way, started Silent Hill again. Never got far for some reason (never really had an opportunity to play it for real), but I just beat the piano puzzle in the school, so I'm further than I ever was (even if it's still early). Hopefully I actually finish it this time.


----------



## jonyoo

FEAR. I just remember back about 5 years ago when my friend got the game but couldn't play it because he said he might piss his pants. Called me over and and watched me play it for a couple hours but he got too freaked out. I ended up beating the game after a couple days and got both expansion packs fear2 and 3 as well. I just remember having a lot of fun with the first one and up until Extraction Point. The rest got too weird.
   
  Anybody else enjoy the FEAR series?


----------



## chicolom

I really like the fear games.  Fear 3 was a little weird, but I though the rest were a lot of fun.
   
  I like the gameplay and they're fun games for immersion with headphones.


----------



## jonyoo

Quote: 





chicolom said:


> I really like the fear games.  Fear 3 was a little weird, but I though the rest were a lot of fun.
> 
> I like the gameplay and they're fun games for immersion with headphones.


 
  Yeah, I really enjoyed killing the combines. Not stupid looking monsters.


----------



## dqtl74

The first FEAR was excellent. Great atmosphere and just the right amount of gunplay and scares. The 2nd one had its moments (anyone remember those "experiments"?) but wasn't as scary as a whole. The 3rd one lost most of it's horror elements due to co-op. Which is kind of similar to Dead Space, but that's a whole other series...


----------



## chicolom

I much prefer taking down squads of replicant soldiers/assassins/mechs with high tech weapons in the first two games to the spinning around in circles shooting demon dogs and weird zombie people with pipes in the 3rd game.
   
  The FEAR FILES expansion packs (Extraction Point, Perseus Mandate) are worth playing too.  Extraction Point is the better of the two.


----------



## jonyoo

Exactly...piece of crap Paxton Fettel and Alma. They later ruined it for me.


----------



## kova4a

Btw, only about 5 hours left till Outlast is unlocked on Steam. There's still 20% pre-purchase discount until the game is unlocked. I just can't wait.
  
 edit: I played a little bit and yeah, it's pretty intense.


----------



## jackwess

kova4a said:


> Btw, only about 5 hours left till Outlast is unlocked on Steam. There's still 20% pre-purchase discount until the game is unlocked. I just can't wait.
> 
> edit: I played a little bit and yeah, it's pretty intense.


 
  
 You stole my words, lol. 
  
 I was looking at some gameplays, but i couldn't stand it. May try it over the wkd.


----------



## rockman2219

I don't know of Metro 2033 can be classified as a horror game, but when I was playing it with my headphone, I felt really depressed and sensitive to lights. I think the atmosphere is better than the original Fear gave me.


----------



## chicolom

Metro 2033 has excellent atmosphere.  I haven't played the new one (Last Light), but I hope it also has a great atmosphere.


----------



## jackwess

rockman2219 said:


> I don't know of Metro 2033 can be classified as a horror game, but when I was playing it with my headphone, I felt really depressed and sensitive to lights. I think the atmosphere is better than the original Fear gave me.


 
  
 Yeah, Metro falls on the survival horror category.


----------



## chicolom

Outlast is also coming to PS4.


----------



## kova4a

chicolom said:


> Outlast is also coming to PS4.


 
  
 Yeah, but I don't see why someone would wait one more year for it if it's available for pc right now? Anyway, it's a pretty good game with pretty good graphics and not even just for a horror game.


----------



## chicolom

kova4a said:


> Yeah, but I don't see why someone would wait one more year for it if it's available for pc right now?


 
  
 ...maybe their PC isn't a gaming PC and isn't powerful enough to run modern games.


----------



## kova4a

chicolom said:


> ...maybe their PC isn't a gaming PC and isn't powerful enough to run modern games.


 
  
 I guess, although Outlast isn't a particularly demanding game. But I have to admit that my pc is starting to show its age and while for this gen games I use my ps3 mainly for exclusives and play almost everything else on my pc, I'll probably use the ps4 way more than my pc for gaming. Especially when the more demanding next-gen games start coming out just because nowadays game companies optimize their games way better for consoles and for pc they just make crappy ports that require top-of-the-line hardware not because they have ground breaking graphics but just because the developers don't care that their game with dated graphics requires a $2000 pc to run it semi-decently.


----------



## Zombie_X

The only horror game I am looking forward to is Resident Evil 1.5 (finished by Team IGAS). I've played their WIP build "Magic Zombie Door" and have thoroughly enjoyed it. I can't believe I was finally able to play 1.5 after 11 years or so of waiting!
  
 What they are doing is taking the early beta form of the game that is 40% complete (I say even less) and modifying it to be complete. They are replacing all placeholder icons/images, have all weapons fully functioning now, and are recreating missing rooms along with new enemies with their own AI. It's really a full blown project.
  
 You guys can follow their progress here > http://www.the-horror.com/forums/showthread.php?9548-Some-cool-1-5-exclusive-screenshots-(It-s-like-Dino-Crisis-3!-Biohazard-in-SPACE!!)
  
 And here > http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgihg2gRH-_LoXWHCCQEedw


----------



## WhiteCrow

Anyone else excited for "The Evil within"? new info hitting on the 26th!


----------



## kova4a

whitecrow said:


> Anyone else excited for "The Evil within"? new info hitting on the 26th!


 
  
 Yeah,  I'm super excited


----------



## Zombie_X

Hey,
  
 The gameplay for Evil Within (Psycho Break) looks like a mix between RE4 and RE5. I was not a fan of RE4 controls, mainly because it changed the way you play. The controls are good though. Very fluid and smooth.
  
 Now the atmosphere look really good and some parts look like they are lifter from RE4. More specifically the village section. The enemies die in a similar way and have similar animations and AI. To me this looks like an upgraded RE4.
  
 I'll reserve my judgement until when it comes out.


----------



## Skipshrike

I really enjoyed the first Condemned game. I really enjoyed how the game managed to keep up its eerie atmosphere after the scary factor left.  The first bad guy saw me down a hallway and I expected him to come right at me. The tricky little minx ducked in a room and we proceeded to play a deadly game of hide and seek. Definitely got my heart rate up.  After the first fight of each horror game I usually figure out how it works and it's all elementary after that. I guess I approach the games too systematically.
  
 Best Dead Space scare? In the first game: Skip sees a necro look at him and walk away around the corner up ahead. Skip follows with his gun out and sees the necro walk around the next corner. Skip follows, even more cautiously, and finds...nothing? THEN THE NECRO JUMPS SKIP FROM BEHIND AND HE HAS TO MASH THE E BUTTON TO GET IT OFF, GET IF OFF!  That's how I learned what the vent covers looked like. I didn't realize those were monster closets until that point. Totally missed any earlier reveal that those ubiquitous things were portals for them.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

zombie_x said:


> Hey,
> 
> The gameplay for Evil Within (Psycho Break) looks like a mix between RE4 and RE5. I was not a fan of RE4 controls, mainly because it changed the way you play. The controls are good though. Very fluid and smooth.
> 
> ...




I don't know but IMHO , evil within looks way freakier than even re4. And you actually get a sense of panic from the gameplay footage. RE4 was more combative.

Lol@ monster closets in dead space. Nothing freakse out more than the cryo tubes in dead space 2
.. Freaking freezer area and you don't know which ones are going to break open and chase you down.


----------



## reddyxm

Anyone played Outlast?


----------



## didactandnarpet

reddyxm said:


> Anyone played Outlast?


 
  
 Playing through it right now.  Scary as all hell.  Doesn't give me the same sense of dread/stress as Amnesia, but it's pretty close.  Overall a very fun yet scary game.


----------



## sadboy

Resident Evil 4 had it's scary moments. Even though you're more of a bad ass, having hordes of villagers hunt you down at a time felt cool. I think there needs to be a balance between being able to take control of your character (and not feel completely helpless) and being challenged. I liked that there were moments when you had to barricade the doors to avoid being overrun. At the same time, I know what you mean about its emphasis on combat. Survival horror should focus more on keeping the enemies away/surviving, rather than blowing brains out.


----------



## ogodei

didactandnarpet said:


> Playing through it right now.  Scary as all hell.  Doesn't give me the same sense of dread/stress as Amnesia, but it's pretty close.  Overall a very fun yet scary game.


 
  
 Did you finish Outlast?  Does the scare factor hold up through the game?


----------



## joe

ogodei said:


> Did you finish Outlast?  Does the scare factor hold up through the game?


 
  
 While I haven't played Outlast, I've been watching a YouTube channel that's been doing live play sessions, and as a viewer, it's holding up.


----------



## kova4a

ogodei said:


> Did you finish Outlast?  Does the scare factor hold up through the game?


 
  
 I commented exactly on that when I finished the game few weeks ago http://www.head-fi.org/t/138124/rate-the-video-games-youre-currently-playing/3795#post_9783260 . Of course, this experience may vary from person to person but honestly I have to say no and I died only a handful of times in the game and I know for a fact that most of the people playing it on youtube died a lot a lot more often even if you don't see it in their videos, which will make the scare factor wear out even faster.


----------



## Seann

Seriesly I was quite frightened by Diablo II when I was little
 Worrying about from where and when will monsters come out in when dungeons


----------



## chicolom

I remember being afraid to open the door to the Butcher's Lair in the first Diablo and hear the "Ahh..Fresh Meat!"


----------



## sjsu26

I remember Resident Evil 3: Nemesis back on the PS1 had so many "What?!" moments. I can only imagine how many times you would jolt if you played it with headphones on haha.


----------



## martin vegas

Looking forward to resident evil 1.5 resident evil 2 remake and silent hill 1 hd when they finally come out..just played silent hill 4 the room not that long ago..it was the xbox version I played on my 360 and it wasn't even full screen..even with it's dodgey controls it still beats the new silent hill games..i liked the music on homecoming though..http://youtu.be/0dXz8BMke1o


----------



## Zombie_X

Yo,
  
 IAGS' version of 1.5 looks awesome, and while not 100% accurate to what CAPCOM may have wanted, it's the closest we're going to get to a retail version of 1.5.
  
 Quote:


martin vegas said:


> Looking forward to resident evil 1.5 resident evil 2 remake and silent hill 1 hd when they finally come out..just played silent hill 4 the room not that long ago..it was the xbox version I played on my 360 and it wasn't even full screen..even with it's dodgey controls it still beats the new silent hill games..i liked the music on homecoming though..http://youtu.be/0dXz8BMke1o


----------



## jackwess

Anyone else excited for the release of Bethesda "Evil within" 
  
 Looks scary as hell


----------



## DefQon

Hello Kitty Adventure World.


----------



## DefQon

jackwess said:


> Anyone else excited for the release of Bethesda "Evil within"
> 
> Looks scary as hell


 
 Read the wiki, sounds like a Silent Hill rip off.


----------



## jackwess

defqon said:


> Read the wiki, sounds like a Silent Hill rip off.


 
  
 That's what i thought when i saw the trailer. Something wrong happening with Japanese developers. 
  
 I hope Bethesda release Fallout 4 soon.


----------



## DefQon

jackwess said:


> That's what i thought when i saw the trailer. Something wrong happening with Japanese developers.
> 
> I hope Bethesda release Fallout 4 soon.


 
 Fallout 4? Come at me mods


----------



## kova4a

Btw, The Forest looks promising if you don't mind it being a survival game at its core


----------



## martin vegas

I play this, it puts the shisneys up my niece!


----------



## chicolom

kova4a said:


> Btw, The Forest looks promising if you don't mind it being a survival game at its core


 
  
 Look interesting.  Hopefully is has something scarier in it than those white "native" guys jumping around though.  The melee combat reminds me of Condemned.
  


martin vegas said:


> I play this, it puts the shisneys up my niece!


 
  
 Looks like an xbox port for "Slender: The Eight Pages".


----------



## WhiteCrow

kova4a said:


> Btw, The Forest looks promising if you don't mind it being a survival game at its core





 mmmmmmmmm, I want it. I want it so hard.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Alien: Isolation looks to be pretty spooky:


----------



## chicolom

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Alien: Isolation looks to be pretty spooky:


 
  
 Looks interesting, and much higher quality than the last aliens game (colonial marines).
  
 I like that it takes cues from Amnesia.  I hope it gets good reviews.


----------



## martin vegas

chicolom said:


> Looks interesting, and much higher quality than the last aliens game (colonial marines).
> 
> I like that it takes cues from Amnesia.  I hope it gets good reviews.


 
  
 Hasn't been a good alien game yet..alien vs predator was crap and colonial marines was even worse!


----------



## chicolom

martin vegas said:


> Hasn't been a good alien game yet..alien vs predator was crap and colonial marines was even worse!


 
  
 I actually liked AvP. 
  
 Sure it had plenty of problems, but it had it's fun moments too - particularly in the Predator campaign (who _wouldn_'t want to be able play as the Predator, stalking people and pwning aliens like a badass?).


----------



## DJINFERNO806

martin vegas said:


> Hasn't been a good alien game yet..alien vs predator was crap and colonial marines was even worse!




Wot? The original AVP on PC was amazing when it was released. The tech was awesome, stressed my voodoo banshee to heck. The atmosphere was awesome and the races were actually really well done. Lots of scary parts in the marine campaign. Its one freaky game I tell you. 


I hope you guys are talking about the remake which was meh. I'm talking about the original PC game 1999 by rebellion. 

Even the SNEs and Sega 8 bit versions were better than the recent remake lol.


----------



## martin vegas

djinferno806 said:


> Wot? The original AVP on PC was amazing when it was released. The tech was awesome, stressed my voodoo banshee to heck. The atmosphere was awesome and the races were actually really well done. Lots of scary parts in the marine campaign. Its one freaky game I tell you.
> 
> 
> I hope you guys are talking about the remake which was meh. I'm talking about the original PC game 1999 by rebellion.
> ...


 

 I agree the pc original version looked good!


----------



## kova4a

It'ts not just how it looked, the original AvP was the bomb - awesome game.


----------



## DJINFERNO806

The 2nd one wasn't too bad just not as creepy. Not sure why, but it couldn't recreate the same atmosphere. I will say it was awesome going through the alien life stages though.


----------



## Zombie_X

Yo,
  
 I own AvP Classic on Steam and love it. I never played it back in the day so it's an all new experience to me. I did how ever play a ton of AvP2 Gold Edition on the PC in 2002 or so. Used to make custom matches and play with my friends.... oh Yahoo DSL!
  
 Nostalgia is overflowing... gotta find those install discs... Oh the servers have been taken down


----------



## martin vegas

zombie_x said:


> Yo,
> 
> I own AvP Classic on Steam and love it. I never played it back in the day so it's an all new experience to me. I did how ever play a ton of AvP2 Gold Edition on the PC in 2002 or so. Used to make custom matches and play with my friends.... oh Yahoo DSL!
> 
> Nostalgia is overflowing... gotta find those install discs... Oh the servers have been taken down


 

 Will the AVP Classic work on windows 7 and 8?


----------



## DJINFERNO806

Yup works fine with 7 and 8.

Its actually been overhauled a bit to integrate steam into it. Multiplayer is now easier to setup too.

Sadly no voodoo banshee to play with  only a gtx 680.


----------



## martin vegas

djinferno806 said:


> Yup works fine with 7 and 8.
> 
> Its actually been overhauled a bit to integrate steam into it. Multiplayer is now easier to setup too.
> 
> ...


 

 Games like this should come to the ouya..all the old retro pc classics..i would buy one if they did!


----------



## Zombie_X

martin vegas said:


> Will the AVP Classic work on windows 7 and 8?


 
  
 I use Vista and it works fine for me, so it should for you.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Not sure if this has been posted already but I have to say it looks mighty impressive:


----------



## damstr

Saw that video awhile ago. Looks really good. Not sure what the story is all about but it kind of reminds me of that movie Virus that takes place on that military ship.
  
 I just started playing Outlast on the PS4 last night since its free for PS Plus members. Pretty scary game.


----------



## WhiteCrow

With a lot of fantastic looking horror games coming out in 2014; I decided to sacrifice the goat and bring this thread back from the dead!
  
 Playing DreadOut right now; a wonderful throwback to FatalFrame!


----------



## Zombie_X

WhiteCrow, you wouldn't be a Resident Evil fan would you? Something about your username reminds me of another user from a RE forum...
  
 Anyways I am looking forward to the remake of Resident Evil Survivor, or rather a re-imaging of it. It's called Resident Evil: Behind The Mask, and it's going to be a remake of Survivor, but in the style of RE1-3! Look it up on Youtube. This game is being built for PS1 hardware and looks incredible. I can not wait for the demo of it to come out.


----------



## WhiteCrow

zombie_x said:


> WhiteCrow, you wouldn't be a Resident Evil fan would you? Something about your username reminds me of another user from a RE forum...
> 
> Anyways I am looking forward to the remake of Resident Evil Survivor, or rather a re-imaging of it. It's called Resident Evil: Behind The Mask, and it's going to be a remake of Survivor, but in the style of RE1-3! Look it up on Youtube. This game is being built for PS1 hardware and looks incredible. I can not wait for the demo of it to come out.


 
 I am, but I'm not who you are thinking of on the forum, I rarley go there. I had an eye on this as well; looked pretty awesome, still cant wait for "The evil within".


----------



## kova4a

I also can't wait for The Evil Within but luckily there are other cool games coming out soon - Among the Sleep on 29th and The Forest, which is one of the most anticipated games by me is coming out on Early Access in 3 days.


----------



## ogodei

kova4a said:


> I also can't wait for The Evil Within but luckily there are other cool games coming out soon - Among the Sleep on 29th and The Forest, which is one of the most anticipated games by me is coming out on Early Access in 3 days.


 
  
 Thanks for bringing The Forest to my attention, haven't heard about it before now.  Will pick it up this Friday.


----------



## WhiteCrow

ogodei said:


> Thanks for bringing The Forest to my attention, haven't heard about it before now.  Will pick it up this Friday.


 
 holy damn, I forgot it came out friday.....my weekend is ruined. Side note, I noticed The Evil within comes with a pre-order bonus.....health packs, ammo, and gunnz; seriously...stop trying to take all the horror out of horror games.

 Gettinh more hyped....oh lord. http://www.gamereactor.eu/previews/123534/The+Evil+Within+-+Hands-On+Impressions/?scid=social_20140529_24912676


----------



## ogodei

The Forest is very much still an Alpha version but fun so far.


----------



## WhiteCrow

ogodei said:


> The Forest is very much still an Alpha version but fun so far.


 
 thats the general consent on the web it seems; some have deemed the game simply unplayable at this point. How is the town building working so far?


----------



## kova4a

Well, unplayable is a bit strong word aside from the cases where people can't actually play the game coz they can't get past the loading screen. Also, a lot of complaints about very low fps making the game unplayable. It seems that both issues might be cause by the game having problems with certain ATI cards, which is a strange coincidence following all the watch dogs rant about the ATI issues. Otherwise, the game definitely has issues but it's in like version v.01, so things should get better, especially with the money the studio has made by now from the early access sales coz they probably rushed the game even before it being into a public alpha stage coz they needed the money. A lot of things need work, especially those mutant cannibals who attack you like 5 minutes into the game and they keep doing it all the time, so it's kinda hard to get into the surviving and crafting stuff while running for your life. As far as I remember these freaks were supposed to attack you only during the night, so that you have time during the day to gather resources and prepare. And those freaky birds constantly flying around your head are quite annoying. Otherwise, crafting seems solid but it takes ridiculous amount of resources to craft most of the stuff and at the current rate of attacks it's quite hard.


----------



## ogodei

I had no problems loading, I am getting light effect issues in the caverns which make it easier to play actually.
  
 Most of the other functionality works, was only able to play for an hour and was fighting off attackers so I have been unable to complete any building.


----------



## NinjaHamster

There is no way I can wear headphones whilst playing a horror game - especially at night.  Even something like Bioshock scares me witless with headphones on. Then again, I still leap into bed so no-one under my bed can grab my feet and drag me under.


----------



## WhiteCrow

ninjahamster said:


> There is no way I can wear headphones whilst playing a horror game - especially at night.  Even something like Bioshock scares me witless with headphones on. Then again, I still leap into bed so no-one under my bed can grab my feet and drag me under.


 

 thats okay, I was playing DreadOut and screamed so loud I made a dog bark across the street...it was not a masculine moment.


----------



## NinjaHamster

whitecrow said:


> thats okay, I was playing DreadOut and screamed so loud I made a dog bark across the street...it was not a masculine moment.


 
  
 LOL !! Yep, I've done the "girly scream" thing too.


----------



## WhiteCrow

playing DreadOut Finally, it's really good....except the first actual boss you fight it just beyond ludicrous.  a maybe 5x8 broom closet with something that can reach land speeds of well over 700MPH and you take out your camera as if time is slowing down....needless to say its insanely frustrating and is always on the offensive; running is not an option when it "enrages" so if you pick the wrong part of the room to sit and wait for it to pop up and snap a pic in...you just let it kill you. Seriously.....I get that its supposed to be spoopy and what not; but this is just idiotic, it stops being scary after the 20 something time you died because the thing pops up behind you and kills you; and there's no way to recover from it hitting you, by recover I mean move past it hitting you...once it hits you; the engine takes SO long to realize that your moving then from movement to using your camera that the things on you again annnd you're dead...enjoy the 45 mile hike back to the spawn point.
  
 an interesting note; I have seen some discussion of my problem; where the game seems to react slow to commands and some people don't have it at all.


----------



## Accoun

> [video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMXxYDJIopw[/video]
> 
> _*Corpse Party*
> [Platform: PC digital; Release: 2014] – The original Windows edition of the cult classic horror game that gained a considerable fanbase when released on the PSP® system in 2011, Corpse Party began life as an independent RPG Maker adventure title in 1996 before being greatly expanded for this 2008 iteration. Featuring more characters, more detailed interactions, darker story elements, over 5,000 lines of Japanese voice-acting from the original indie actors and dozens of shocking, gruesome endings, there’s much more to this survival horror adventure title than meets the eye. Players take control of nine main characters and several side characters who’ve been split up into groups of two or three and trapped in a run-down, otherworldly elementary school full of vengeful spirits, deadly mysteries and – of course – corpses. As they walk around examining objects and bodies in an atmospheric 2D environment, a horror tale spanning over 50 years begins to unfold, and player choices determine which of the tale’s dozens of endings is viewed, and who (if anyone) lives to see these horrifying events through to their conclusion._


 

So yeah, a slightly expanded edition of the original Corpse Party, with an additional chapter, original VA, expanded/different soundtrack and some scenes that were cut from the PSP remake because they probably were "too much" for consoles.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Bump
  
 2014 seems like a rather weak year when it comes to horror games.  Granted, I haven't tried The Forest yet but the footage I've seen just makes me laugh.  I'll pick it up on a sale.  I hope White Heaven and Doorways chapters 3-4 come out this year, need to get my fix in before SOMA arrives in 2015.  If you guys haven't looked into any of these games, I highly recommend doing so.  White Heaven is made by Dreampainters, who also made Anna which is another psychological horror game I strongly recommend.   
  
 Routine and Alien: Isolation have potential though my gut tells me they'll be mediocre at best.


----------



## ogodei

I think The Forest could be good if they have the bugs worked out.  Seemed much more of a straight survival theme than horror.
  
 Though that huge greased guy in a loin cloth was pretty scary.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> Bump
> 
> 2014 seems like a rather weak year when it comes to horror games.  Granted, I haven't tried The Forest yet but the footage I've seen just makes me laugh.  I'll pick it up on a sale.  I hope White Heaven and Doorways chapters 3-4 come out this year, need to get my fix in before SOMA arrives in 2015.  If you guys haven't looked into any of these games, I highly recommend doing so.  White Heaven is made by Dreampainters, who also made Anna which is another psychological horror game I strongly recommend.
> 
> Routine and Alien: Isolation have potential though my gut tells me they'll be mediocre at best.


 
 Yeah, the Forest is kinda ridiculous at this stage - might be just all the birds flying in your face lol. Still in alpha, so I won't judge it although I'm quite disappointed and I was so hyped. Otherwise, yeah, so far it's a bit weak year for horror - hopefully games like the Evil Within and Alien Isolation will fix that. Also Frozen State is in early alpha and lacks the funds to properly fulfill its ambitions after its kickstarter campaign failed but has tons of potential and I'm hoping more people will pick it up.


----------



## Rhamnetin

I lost all hope for The Evil Within; it looks too linear and predictable, and too much like Resident Evil 4 or a third person Outlast.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> I lost all hope for The Evil Within; it looks too linear and predictable, and too much like Resident Evil 4 or a third person Outlast.


 
 Nah, can't fault it for being like RE4 given that RE4 is a spectacular survival horror at its best and in my personal top 10 and not some random game like RE5, let alone RE6


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Nah, can't fault it for being like RE4 given that RE4 is a spectacular survival horror at its best and in my personal top 10 and not some random game like RE5, let alone RE6


 
  
 I found RE4 to be a very lackluster survival horror game.  It was Crapcom's first attempt to dumb down or "streamline" the franchise so that less experienced gamers could play it.  It's too much of a shooter, though RE5 and RE6 take this to a whole different level and can't even be called survival horror at all.  
  
 The atmosphere of RE4 was very bland to me; very linear and even if you do go out of your way to explore, all you're going to find is ammunition or maybe health items... but especially ammunition!  Can't have you running out of ammo in a survival horror game, now can we?  The survival aspects are very limited compared to something like Metro, Fallout: New Vegas, S.T.A.L.K.E.R., and Underhell, simply consisting of manual healing.  You have an unlimited, automatically toggled flashlight for the two brief dark parts of the game.  The main gameplay mechanic is shooting, like Gears of War.  One of the major enemies of the game is a very large man with a minigun.  The horror aspect is just absent from the game.  The climax of RE4 is a large battle sequence that's basically a war zone.  Not quite survival horror.  
  
 - Edit: The paragraph above also applies to the Dead Space trilogy.  Needless to say I'm not a fan lol.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> I found RE4 to be a very lackluster survival horror game.  It was Crapcom's first attempt to dumb down or "streamline" the franchise so that less experienced gamers could play it.  It's too much of a shooter, though RE5 and RE6 take this to a whole different level and can't even be called survival horror at all.
> 
> The atmosphere of RE4 was very bland to me; very linear and even if you do go out of your way to explore, all you're going to find is ammunition or maybe health items... but especially ammunition!  Can't have you running out of ammo in a survival horror game, now can we?  The survival aspects are very limited compared to something like Metro, Fallout: New Vegas, S.T.A.L.K.E.R., and Underhell, simply consisting of manual healing.  You have an unlimited, automatically toggled flashlight for the two brief dark parts of the game.  The main gameplay mechanic is shooting, like Gears of War.  One of the major enemies of the game is a very large man with a minigun.  The horror aspect is just absent from the game.  The climax of RE4 is a large battle sequence that's basically a war zone.  Not quite survival horror.
> 
> - Edit: The paragraph above also applies to the Dead Space trilogy.  Needless to say I'm not a fan lol.


 
 Well, depends on your criteria for survival horror. While my top pick will be Silent Hill, which is my most favorite franchise ever and games like Shattered Memories are way more survival horror according to most people I just can't say I don't love RE4 coz I do. Might not be comparable to SH1, 2 and 3 but it's still a great survival horror for me


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Well, depends on your criteria for survival horror. While my top pick will be Silent Hill, which is my most favorite franchise ever and games like Shattered Memories are way more survival horror according to most people I just can't say I don't love RE4 coz I do. Might not be comparable to SH1, 2 and 3 but it's still a great survival horror for me


 
  
 Silent Hill 1-3 are pretty good survival horror games but I generally think of them as psychological horror first.  But don't get me wrong, they succeed in both areas.  Especially Silent Hill 2... from a writing standpoint, it's the second most impressive game of all time.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> Silent Hill 1-3 are pretty good survival horror games but I generally think of them as psychological horror first.  But don't get me wrong, they succeed in both areas.  Especially Silent Hill 2... from a writing standpoint, it's the second most impressive game of all time.


 
 Yeah, SH2 is probably my most favorite game ever. I love a ton of games but SH2 is just spectacular. Now I'm kinda interested which one is the most impressive writing-wise game for you? I have played a lot of games through the years and personally can't say coz I love a lot of games' stories even if I didn't like the gameplay as much, so I can't say with your confidence - this is the first or second best game from writing standpoint. Probably something like the first Bioshock . Hell, even the mediocre gameplay-wise Spec Ops: The Line impressed me a lot, so I personally can't say with certainty coz I've played thousand of games though the years and have been impressed more than once.


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Yeah, SH2 is probably my most favorite game ever. I love a ton of games but SH2 is just spectacular. Now I'm kinda interested which one is the most impressive writing-wise game for you? I have played a lot of games through the years and personally can't say coz I love a lot of games' stories even if I didn't like the gameplay as much, so I can't say with your confidence - this is the first or second best game from writing standpoint. Probably something like the first Bioshock . Hell, even the mediocre gameplay-wise Spec Ops: The Line impressed me a lot, so I personally can't say with certainty coz I've played thousand of games though the years and have been impressed more than once.


 
  
 Planescape: Torment is number one, both this and Silent Hill 2 are so far above every other game in terms of writing.  It isn't a horror game though, Silent Hill 2 definitely has the best writing in its genre.  Some of the other very well written horror games I've found are:
  
 - Silent Hill 1 and 3, but you knew that already
 - Penumbra franchise (Overture and Black Plague, Requiem isn't needed)
 - Anna: Extended Edition 
 - And to a lesser extent, Amnesia: The Dark Descent


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> Planescape: Torment is number one, both this and Silent Hill 2 are so far above every other game in terms of writing.  It isn't a horror game though, Silent Hill 2 definitely has the best writing in its genre.  Some of the other very well written horror games I've found are:
> 
> - Silent Hill 1 and 3, but you knew that already
> - Penumbra franchise (Overture and Black Plague, Requiem isn't needed)
> ...


 
 Well, if the genre doesn't matter than it's even harder. First of all, there'll be a lot of people arguing whether Planescape Torment is better than Baldur's Gate and also whether the story in its entirety matters or the ending plays a bigger part coz there are always games like Shadow of the Colossus, which in my book are kinda up there with the Bioshock's "Would you kindly"


----------



## martin vegas

rhamnetin said:


> Silent Hill 1-3 are pretty good survival horror games but I generally think of them as psychological horror first.  But don't get me wrong, they succeed in both areas.  Especially Silent Hill 2... from a writing standpoint, it's the second most impressive game of all time.


 

 What's the first most impressive game of all time?


----------



## Rhamnetin

martin vegas said:


> What's the first most impressive game of all time?


 
  
 I said the writing lol.  Meaning, Silent Hill 2 has the second most impressive writing of all games.  kova4a asked what was #1 and I answered.


----------



## kova4a

Anyone else extremely hyped?
  
  

  
 There were some rumors but now it's out - Hideo Kojima teamed up with Gillermo del Toro making a Silent Hill game with the Fox engine and Norman Reedus in the lead.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Extremely hyped?  Not quite.  I really don't know what to expect from this... Kojima has never done horror to my knowledge, and just because Guillermo del Toro has made some brilliant movies doesn't necessarily mean he'll make great games.  The last Silent Hill game I enjoyed was made over a decade ago.
  
 Also, first person?  Are they taking a page out of Frictional's book?  That would be ironic, seeing as how everyone in the horror game business has taken a page out of Silent Hill's book.  I'd prefer it if this wasn't first person, since all the best horror games in the past few years have been first person.  I did get a kick out of seeing Daryl in the game.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> Extremely hyped?  Not quite.  I really don't know what to expect from this... Kojima has never done horror to my knowledge, and just because Guillermo del Toro has made some brilliant movies doesn't necessarily mean he'll make great games.  The last Silent Hill game I enjoyed was made over a decade ago.
> 
> Also, first person?  Are they taking a page out of Frictional's book?  That would be ironic, seeing as how everyone in the horror game business has taken a page out of Silent Hill's book.  I'd prefer it if this wasn't first person, since all the best horror games in the past few years have been first person.  I did get a kick out of seeing Daryl in the game.


 
 Not first person, the first person part in the above video is P.T. - the playable teaser released on the PSN store and its gameplay has no relation to the upcoming game.  
 Anyway, being such a huge SH fan I'm quite excited and of course hope they don't mess it up. For now at least it will look good courtesy of Fox engine and has Daryl in. Whether the story will be good is a different matter.
  
 edit: I see that even BD has releases an article called 5 reasons to be excited for Silent Hills http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3308042/5-reasons-excited-silent-hills/


----------



## martin vegas

kova4a said:


> Not first person, the first person part in the above video is P.T. - the playable teaser released on the PSN store and its gameplay has no relation to the upcoming game.
> Anyway, being such a huge SH fan I'm quite excited and of course hope they don't mess it up. For now at least it will look good courtesy of Fox engine and has Daryl in. Whether the story will be good is a different matter.
> 
> edit: I see that even BD has releases an article called 5 reasons to be excited for Silent Hills http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3308042/5-reasons-excited-silent-hills/


 

 P.T was like silent hill 4 the rooms first person parts..that's how quite a few people guessed it was silent hill before finding out at the very end!


----------



## Rhamnetin

I see, I never played their playable teasers before.


----------



## martin vegas

They are trying to make the old Saturn game night trap again!


----------



## WhiteCrow

martin vegas said:


> P.T was like silent hill 4 the rooms first person parts..that's how quite a few people guessed it was silent hill before finding out at the very end!


 

 not to mention the "save Icon" was a symbol from silent hill. I'm super hype; someone that makes strange stories and outlandish characters teaming up with someone that makes fantastic horror monsters and sets?


----------



## kova4a

whitecrow said:


> not to mention the "save Icon" was a symbol from silent hill. I'm super hype; someone that makes strange stories and outlandish characters teaming up with someone that makes fantastic horror monsters and sets?


 
 Yeah, the new Silent Hill and Bloodborne are the two upcoming games I'm most excited about.


----------



## benjitb

Hi, on the PS3, would anyone recommend the Alien isolation game?
  
 Also anyone used the Takstar HIFI2050  for computer gaming (or even bluray/films).


----------



## BradYoung04

Isolation is great for atmosphere, especially for fans of the Alien films such as myself. But not so much for actual gameplay if that's what you're focusing on, as it tends to get very repetitive.


----------



## l00l

benjitb said:


> Hi, on the PS3, would anyone recommend the Alien isolation game?
> 
> Also anyone used the Takstar HIFI2050  for computer gaming (or even bluray/films).




I play on PS4 but yes, I can certainly recommend it. While it is repetitve (which game is not btw) the actual gameplay is not bad af all, in fact I feel it does what it want's to do very, very well. It is very tense, great atmosphere (also sounds) and a huge attention to detail that I think I've never seen in a game before. 
I am only a couple of hours into it and I might change my mind if it gets boring, but so far I've had a great time with it. Oh, and I am not a huge fan of the movies or something...


----------



## Rhamnetin

l00l said:


> While it is repetitve (which game is not btw)


 
  
 There are games that hardly get repetitive after 100 hours due to things like open world level design, multiple gameplay styles, and branching stories, but such games aren't within the horror genre obviously.  
  
 I haven't played Alien: Isolation yet, but the gameplay seems to be very barebones; this is fine, but it might get repetitive after a dozen hours or so.  I'm thinking of games like Amnesia and Penumbra; each one is no more than 10 hours (unless you get stuck) which seems to be the perfect length.  Plus, these games also have intriguing stories going for them (especially Penumbra) giving the player more reason to play through to the end.
  
 I think the least repetitive horror game has to be Underhell even though it's not finished yet.  It has very divergent gameplay; a central hub filled with psychological horror elements and many randomized encounters/sequences and no combat, occasional dream sequences which also have no combat, advanced survival horror gameplay, stealth sequences, and even a tactical FPS mission in the prologue, yet it all blends together remarkably well.  You can use guns or melee weapons, or both, or neither in the stealth scenarios.  You can choose a more direct approach or look for an alternate route, loot is randomized, side quests are randomized (random NPC encounters, side quests may or may not pop up and if they do, they can appear in several different places each playthrough).  Highly innovative game and I can't wait for the rest.


----------



## l00l

rhamnetin said:


> There are games that hardly get repetitive after 100 hours due to things like open world level design, multiple gameplay styles, and branching stories, but such games aren't within the horror genre obviously.
> 
> I haven't played Alien: Isolation yet, but the gameplay seems to be very barebones; this is fine, but it might get repetitive after a dozen hours or so.  I'm thinking of games like Amnesia and Penumbra; each one is no more than 10 hours (unless you get stuck) which seems to be the perfect length.  Plus, these games also have intriguing stories going for them (especially Penumbra) giving the player more reason to play through to the end.


 
  
 Agreed, there are a few games that actually are not very repetitive, but I feel like most games are, even if they have an open world design. A game I was thinking about - and which I found very repetitive - is GTA IV. Of course, in theory you can do a lot of stuff, but if you wanted to play the story, it came down to: Cutscene, drive, shoot, cutscene. Repeat.
 Alien: Isolation has 12 to 15 hours of playtime, a bit on the lengthy side for my taste. But if you enjoy atmospheric, beautifully done games and are ok with not beeing able to do a thousand different things (like in GTA V for example) then you should go for it. Especially since in my opinion the gameplay it provides is very well tought through and you can do a lot of different things, within it´s limitations of course.
  
 On that note: Any opinions on The Evil Within? In terms of setting, this is much more down my alley than Alien: Isolation, but I am afraid that the mechanics feel very outdated and a lot like Resident Evil 5 which I didn´t really like at all.


----------



## kova4a

If anyone's interested Project Scissors is up https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/playism/project-scissors-nightcry?ref=category


----------



## WhiteCrow

kova4a said:


> If anyone's interested Project Scissors is up https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/playism/project-scissors-nightcry?ref=category


 
 oh lawd


----------



## martin vegas

whitecrow said:


> oh lawd


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







 This is the clock tower to play the original snes version you can find the windows 95 version and play it on your streaming channel, I will subscribe if you give me your twitch!


----------



## Accoun

Posted it in another thread, forgot to post it here (although there's a higher chance that people here already know about it ):


----------



## kova4a

accoun said:


> Posted it in another thread, forgot to post it here (although there's a higher chance that people here already know about it ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Have to say it's an awesome stream and Guy is making it even better.
 EDIT: Oh, and David Schaufele - Best stream ever!


----------



## WhiteCrow

martin vegas said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Oh martin...I love you. www.twitch.tv/krodal I will keep you posted when I find it and when I play it. might have to get some jerry-rigging to make it work though.
 unrelated to horror; I should be playing "life is strange" soon.


 also, found it and getting it right meow. I have the worst web-cam right now but it might have to make due until my new one comes in the mail.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Alright, playing clock tower Tuesday the tenth at 8:30 PM PST!


----------



## GreenBow

Amnesia Dark Descent blew me out. Of the three hours I played, I spent the majority of that minimised. I was on google trying to work stuff out, or get out of a room with beams and garbage across the door. OK it was easy when I worked out how, but I tried so many times before getting a walkthrough. I had to get just the right angle to get a connection to move the stuff. After that I got the first wall of goo, that you have to make a potion for. Enough is enough. I am not googling to work out how to make a potion. Muck about looking for the room to do it in. Maybe have to root for more ingredients. Waste of money and time. 
  
 Alien: Isolation scared me.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> Amnesia Dark Descent blew me out. Of the three hours I played, I spent the majority of that minimised. I was on google trying to work stuff out, or get out of a room with beams and garbage across the door. OK it was easy when I worked out how, but I tried so many times before getting a walkthrough. I had to get just the right angle to get a connection to move the stuff. After that I got the first wall of goo, that you have to make a potion for. Enough is enough. I am not googling to work out how to make a potion. Muck about looking for the room to do it in. Maybe have to root for more ingredients. Waste of money and time.
> 
> Alien: Isolation scared me.


 
  
 I'm seeing a pattern here lol.


----------



## Sennheiser84

I recommend Corpse Party series (PSP/ PS Vita) to be added to the list


----------

